# NF Giveaway's Thread V11



## Bontakun (Dec 8, 2013)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V11*

Rules​1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

*Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.*







A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## ℛei (Dec 8, 2013)

stock please :33


----------



## ℛei (Dec 8, 2013)

~some old stocks I really love~

;;
;;
;;​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2013)

Rei said:
			
		

>



Aw shit, taking  

EDIT: I HAVE TO SPREAD ?!13 shitty ass rep system ); i'm sorry reiiii


----------



## ℛei (Dec 8, 2013)

^ dont worry about reps :33 want  me to resize those?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2013)

might as well  I went on a spreading spree all over the forum and the only thing I got was 24 hour'ed 

let's wait !! 

and that's fine, I can resize them myself, thanks you've done enough ;] 



*fly*


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 8, 2013)

☆miscellaneous stuff☆






☆rep if taking, please☆​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

Taking.

And can I have the stock for this?


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> And can I have the stock for this?


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yorie said:


> ☆
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



Repped . . Taking  
can give stock?


----------



## JoJo (Dec 8, 2013)

150x150 dotted border please. + stock


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 8, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> can give stock?




Stock for you:  &


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2013)

Do not credit. 
I only cropped and re-sized. 


​


----------



## Meia (Dec 8, 2013)

150x150 please?


----------



## Blαck (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry for the wait


ℛei said:


> stock please :33






JoJo said:


> 150x150 dotted border please. + stock


​

Stock


----------



## JoJo (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks man. It looks good.


----------



## tears (Dec 8, 2013)

sorry for my late reply 

@blunt :33



@kyochi :33



@Eternity :33


----------



## Taylor (Dec 9, 2013)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## tears (Dec 9, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## ℛei (Dec 9, 2013)

Meia said:


> 150x150 please?


::


THANK YOU`


----------



## Selva (Dec 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 9, 2013)

☆miscellaneous stuff (again)☆





☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 9, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



sweet 

taking, thank you


----------



## Impact (Dec 9, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ]​




Taking, resize to 150x150?​


----------



## Lyanna (Dec 10, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking these. Both 125x125 and stock pls :33 Thank you


----------



## tears (Dec 10, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, resize to 150x150?



okie dokie.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 10, 2013)

*just rep*


​


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 10, 2013)

Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous stuff (again)☆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


150x150, if you perhaps have got it


----------



## Fay (Dec 10, 2013)

Taylor said:


> *just rep*
> ​



This please.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2013)

Taylor said:


> *just rep*
> ​



Taking. :33


----------



## Selva (Dec 11, 2013)

Agassi said:


> Taking these. Both 125x125 and stock pls :33 Thank you


----------



## ℛei (Dec 11, 2013)

;;
;;​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ℛei (Dec 11, 2013)

;;
;;​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 11, 2013)

*Rep&cred*


​


----------



## Impact (Dec 11, 2013)

Taylor said:


> *just rep*
> 
> 
> ]​



Taking these, thanks


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2013)

ℛei said:


> ;;
> ;;​


taking Miley


----------



## tears (Dec 11, 2013)

rep if taking <3


​


----------



## Rhypereon (Dec 11, 2013)

Just Rep​


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> ​



Senior size please.


----------



## Chad (Dec 12, 2013)

Rep for FT ​


----------



## tears (Dec 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior size please.



okie dokie.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 12, 2013)

resize please :33


----------



## tears (Dec 12, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> resize please :33


----------



## kyochi (Dec 13, 2013)

oh yeaaah taking


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 13, 2013)

Rhypereon said:


> Just Rep​


Taking these.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 13, 2013)

*Jusr rep*


​


----------



## Taylor (Dec 13, 2013)

*Just rep​*



​


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 13, 2013)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2013)

Taylor said:


> *Jusr rep*
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Selva (Dec 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 13, 2013)

Some Sabo (and Koala) for dat OP chapter. 



​


----------



## Sine (Dec 13, 2013)

mine-o **


----------



## Araragi (Dec 13, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Some Sabo (and Koala) for dat OP chapter.
> 
> 
> ​



taking repped


----------



## Мoon (Dec 13, 2013)

Taylor said:


> ​



taking  will rep

EDIT: can you resize it to 125 x 125?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 13, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



God DAMN IT Selva  taking !!! taking taking taking TAKING eveRYTHING hmp.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 14, 2013)

Rep if Taking!!~




​


----------



## Sablés (Dec 14, 2013)

senor sized pls

stock for the Mega avy too


----------



## Blαck (Dec 14, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> senor sized pls
> 
> stock for the Mega avy too



Here ya go
​


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 14, 2013)

Taking this one


----------



## Morphine (Dec 14, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



thank you very much


----------



## tears (Dec 14, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Dec 14, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Dec 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 14, 2013)

Taking baby Naruto <3

Thank you


----------



## Billie (Dec 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2013)

*~rep pls if taking~ 
150x200*
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2013)

*~rep pls if taking~ 
150x200*
​


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please.
I'm able to add borders/resize etc. if requested.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2013)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please.
I'm able to add borders/resize etc. if requested.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Araragi (Dec 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please.
> I'm able to add borders/resize etc. if requested.



Taking~

Black border please


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Taking~
> 
> Black border please



Here you go:
​


----------



## Xam (Dec 14, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking!!~
> ​


Taking.
Will rep after spreading.



Joo said:


> ​



Taking.
Repped.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 14, 2013)

Mine and mine. :33


----------



## Jagger (Dec 14, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking!!~
> . ​


150x150?


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~rep pls if taking~
> 150x200*​



Taking this one.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

Will be taking this if you don't mind.

Repped


----------



## santanico (Dec 15, 2013)

not keeping these
feel free to take~



​


took this homeslice


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2013)

ℛei said:


> ​



Taking. Repped.


----------



## Chad (Dec 15, 2013)

Rep if taking.

Ask for re-size if wanted.​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 15, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.
> I'm able to add borders/resize etc. if requested.



danke      .


----------



## Chad (Dec 15, 2013)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 15, 2013)

Trinity said:


> 150x150, if you perhaps have got it





Sorry for the lateness


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 15, 2013)

☆miscellaneous stuff☆





☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 15, 2013)

Yorie said:


> Sorry for the lateness


no, no, it's totally fine

thank you dahlin'


----------



## Impact (Dec 15, 2013)

starr said:


> not keeping these
> feel free to take~
> 
> ]​



Taking this, thanks 



Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous stuff☆
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



Taking this, mind resizing?


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 15, 2013)

Trinity said:


> no, no, it's totally fine
> 
> thank you dahlin'


You're welcome, I'm glad you like 



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking this, mind resizing?


----------



## Impact (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks good, thanks


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2013)

Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous stuff☆
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



Taking this one.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2013)

*Old ones but reposting incase anyone wants them pek*


​


----------



## Scizor (Dec 16, 2013)

Results of some experimenting:
​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Zenith (Dec 16, 2013)

Astral said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> Ask for re-size if wanted.​



thank you. could you add a 2 px white border and a 2px dotted one too(2 different avatars) because i don't have photoshop at the moment


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 16, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Results of some experimenting:
> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



taking. thank you. :33


----------



## Sunako (Dec 16, 2013)

This is so stupid



I want it


----------



## Chad (Dec 16, 2013)

Zenith said:


> thank you. could you add a 2 px white border and a 2px dotted one too(2 different avatars) because i don't have photoshop at the moment



Here ya go.


----------



## Selva (Dec 16, 2013)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blαck (Dec 16, 2013)

Jagger said:


> 150x150?



Sorry about the wait​


----------



## Jagger (Dec 16, 2013)

No problem, though, I am not sure if I repped you. Anyway, still did. 

Thank you~


----------



## Blunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Astral said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> Ask for re-size if wanted.​


Stocks for these please?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 16, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



hohhhh snap, can you resize these for me pl0x?


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 16, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​


Taking, thank you.:3


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2013)

kyochi said:


> hohhhh snap, can you resize these for me pl0x?


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking  

Stock Please?


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2013)

^


----------



## Billie (Dec 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Impact (Dec 17, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Where this from?

Also taking.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 17, 2013)

danke bitte


taken


----------



## Rhypereon (Dec 17, 2013)

*Just Rep*​
​


----------



## Chad (Dec 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Stocks for these please?



Taken from this gallery.


----------



## Misao (Dec 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Jagger (Dec 17, 2013)

Rhypereon said:


> *Just Rep*​.


Mine.

Repped.


----------



## Katou (Dec 18, 2013)

_some Gif Avy_





​
_PS. I hope it doesn't lag in here_


----------



## Impact (Dec 18, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> _some Gif Avy_
> 
> ​
> _PS. I hope it doesn't lag in here_



I'm lacking gifs avy in my folder so taking this, thanks


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 18, 2013)

First time I have done this, made a lot of KLK avatars  for myself, but I don't think I will be able to go through them all. Leave rep if you are going to take.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 18, 2013)

Taking this one, thank you


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 18, 2013)

Rhypereon said:


> *Just Rep*​




125 x 125?


----------



## Sunako (Dec 18, 2013)

taking this for future use


----------



## Kanga (Dec 18, 2013)

An old set I made, but never really used. Rep and cred please.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 18, 2013)

*R*ep if taking ~





​


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 18, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Where this from?
> 
> Also taking.


Far Cry 3? 

I think?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2013)

familyparka said:


> ​


150      x    200?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 18, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Not sure what this is, but it's cool. Could you flip it? Like so the extended hand is pointed towards the right? or if anyone could do it for me pls


----------



## familyparka (Dec 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> 150      x    200?



There you go, first one is without border.


----------



## Chad (Dec 18, 2013)

ℛei said:


> ;​



Stock please? :33


----------



## familyparka (Dec 18, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Not sure what this is, but it's cool. Could you flip it? Like so the extended hand is pointed towards the right? or if anyone could do it for me pls



Here you are friend


----------



## Araragi (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks parka~

Gotta spread


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 19, 2013)

taking but gotta spread first


----------



## familyparka (Dec 19, 2013)

Wanted to experiment a bit.



*R*ep if taking ~​


----------



## Rhypereon (Dec 19, 2013)

*Just Rep​*
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*
​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*
​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​


----------



## ℛei (Dec 19, 2013)

Astral said:


> Stock please? :33



sorry for lateness


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2013)

misao said:


>



Ezra Miller? yess plz


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 19, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*
> ​


may i have this pretty little thing in 150x150


Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*
> 
> 
> ​


and

may i have the stock for this one


----------



## Gin (Dec 19, 2013)

taking, will rep when I can

would also appreciate the stock


----------



## familyparka (Dec 19, 2013)

*L*eaving some more (_150x200_)




*R*ep if taking ~​


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*​



Taking these two.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 20, 2013)

Can you resize this to 150x150, please?


Taking.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 20, 2013)

Trinity said:


> may i have this pretty little thing in 150x150
> 
> and
> 
> may i have the stock for this one




Sry I don't have that stock anymore


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 20, 2013)

Frost said:


> taking, will rep when I can
> 
> would also appreciate the stock



Ok here


----------



## Misao (Dec 20, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> Sry I don't have that stock anymore



found it for you 

it's from terry richardson, vogue paris


----------



## tears (Dec 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 20, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> Sry I don't have that stock anymore


thank you, thank you


----------



## familyparka (Dec 20, 2013)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Can you resize this to 150x150, please?



I took the liberty of doing it. Hope you don't mind Yorie.


----------



## Kanga (Dec 20, 2013)

Cleaning out folder. Just rep.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 20, 2013)

Profile Pictures 170x170




rep if you take plz ;3 
and if you want a resize ask me via VM otherwise I'll miss it.​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 20, 2013)

Profile Pictures 170x170




rep if you take plz ;3 
and if you want a resize ask me via VM otherwise I'll miss it.​


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> Profile Pictures 170x170
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.
Resize please, 150x150.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 20, 2013)

here;


----------



## Sablés (Dec 20, 2013)

Taking thnx


----------



## Morphine (Dec 21, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



taking this thank you


----------



## JoJo (Dec 21, 2013)

2 resizes. 1 of them with a dotted border.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## familyparka (Dec 21, 2013)

Taking.

170x170 plz?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 21, 2013)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



oh my god, you went hard  taking these! 

hmm lana looks a lot like gemma styles in that pic


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> Profile Pictures 170x170
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking these. Resize to 150x150, please?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 21, 2013)

here;


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 21, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Taking.
> 
> 170x170 plz?


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 21, 2013)

Taking.Reped.

150x150 please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 21, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> here;


Thank you! Repped~


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 21, 2013)

Isshō said:


> Taking.Reped.
> 
> 150x150 please.



here;


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

150    x  200?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 21, 2013)

^


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

thank you :33


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 21, 2013)

Profile Pictures 170x170




rep if you take plz ;3 
and if you want a resize ask me via VM otherwise I'll miss it.​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 21, 2013)

150x200 




rep if you take plz ;3 
and if you want a resize ask me via VM otherwise I'll miss it.​


----------



## Gin (Dec 21, 2013)

will rep you later today


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 21, 2013)

150x200 




rep if you take plz ;3 
and if you want a resize ask me via VM otherwise I'll miss it.​


----------



## Blαck (Dec 21, 2013)

Rep if Taking~

​


----------



## Misao (Dec 21, 2013)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> 150x200
> 
> 
> rep if you take plz ;3
> and if you want a resize ask me via VM otherwise I'll miss it.​



Taking this one.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 21, 2013)

Taking.Have to spread.


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 22, 2013)

familyparka said:


> I took the liberty of doing it. Hope you don't mind Yorie.




Thanks parka-san ❤ I don't mind at all


----------



## Imagine (Dec 22, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> 
> ​




Good stuff. Will rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 22, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



taking ^_^


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'll take these two. Thank you <3


----------



## Vice (Dec 22, 2013)

150x150 and a border?


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 22, 2013)

Vice said:


> 150x150 and a border?






*moonwalks away*


----------



## Vice (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks           .


----------



## Impact (Dec 22, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Nice, Taking can you resize to 150x150 with dotted borders?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 22, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Nice, Taking can you resize to 150x150 with dotted borders?


----------



## Impact (Dec 22, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Psychic (Dec 23, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*
> ​



Taking! Repped!


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 23, 2013)

Stock please? Also can I get this re-sized to 125x125 with a 1px black border?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 23, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I'm able to add borders/resize etc. if requested.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 23, 2013)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please
I'm able to add borders/resize etc. if requested.


----------



## Gin (Dec 23, 2013)

gotta have this

will rep you when I can


----------



## familyparka (Dec 23, 2013)

*R*ep if taking ~​


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 23, 2013)

150x150 and a border plz.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 23, 2013)

Taking. Thank you.:33


----------



## Xam (Dec 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Taking                          .


----------



## Misao (Dec 23, 2013)

megane said:


> I'll take these two. Thank you <3



i have them larger in case you want, esther

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add borders/resize etc. if requested.



Taking  

Add Red~Black Dotted Borders? 
if can't . can you resize them to 123x123


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 24, 2013)

misao said:


> i have them larger in case you want, esther



They look awesome. Thanks a lot


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Taking
> 
> Add Red~Black Dotted Borders?
> if can't . can you resize them to 123x123



​


----------



## Katou (Dec 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



I completely forgot to tell you to resize it to 125x125 if you manage the red/black dotted border 

Will rep later ..I'm still 24'd


----------



## Selva (Dec 24, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bansai (Dec 24, 2013)

​Ask me if I need to resize anything or you want a border.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Holidays!



Rapidus Procella said:


> Stock please? Also can I get this re-sized to 125x125 with a 1px black border?








Revy said:


> 150x150 and a border plz.


----------



## Naiki (Dec 24, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



I want to take this one, please.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 25, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



taking for later use 

man, I owe you a lot of rep already sigh ): i'm sorry


----------



## Blαck (Dec 25, 2013)

Just 3 for now, Rep if you want em'​


----------



## Jagger (Dec 25, 2013)

Taking this one.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I'm able to add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2013)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please
I'm able to add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2013)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please
I'm able to add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll take this. Will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 26, 2013)

*R*ep if Taking ~


​


----------



## Hero (Dec 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested.


 
Can I have this 170 x 170 & 150 x 200


----------



## Table (Dec 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested.



Waaaant 


Edit: gah, I have to spread.  Remind me to re-rep you later because I can be very forgetful


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2013)

Hero said:


> Can I have this 170 x 170 & 150 x 200



Here you go:
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 27, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 27, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Araragi (Dec 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​


taking



Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*
> ]​



150x150 plz


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 27, 2013)

^


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 27, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*​


Taking, thank you.:3


----------



## Blαck (Dec 27, 2013)

Rep if Taking~

​


----------



## Katou (Dec 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested.



I'm taking this (ΦзΦ)

still 24'd 
will rep later


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested.



taking    pls


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> 
> ​



150x150 please.


----------



## John Sheppard (Dec 28, 2013)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2013)

*Only Rep Mandatory*


​


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested. =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2013)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please
I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested. =)


----------



## Imagine (Dec 28, 2013)

Where is this from?


----------



## Blαck (Dec 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please.



​


----------



## Blαck (Dec 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested. =)



Taking this one


----------



## John Sheppard (Dec 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. I'm 24'ed. I'll rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Katou (Dec 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested. =)



Taking These 

better Spread first


----------



## Veggie (Dec 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested.



will take this, repping now and can you do a black border?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Where is this from?


i'd like to know too


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 29, 2013)

^ 





Imagine said:


> Where is this from?


it looks like something from samurai champloo 

someone correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Bansai (Dec 29, 2013)

Trinity said:


> ^
> it looks like something from samurai champloo
> 
> someone correct me if i'm wrong



You are. It's a scene from Gintama.


----------



## Мoon (Dec 29, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this for now. I shall rep.


----------



## Chad (Dec 29, 2013)

Taken and repped.


----------



## Impact (Dec 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ]​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested.





Scizor said:


> ]​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested. =)



Taking these,  can you add white borders to them?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested. =)



taking. :33

EDIT: 24'ed


----------



## kyochi (Dec 30, 2013)

Scizor said:
			
		

>



taking


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking these,  can you add white borders to them?



Here you go:
​


----------



## Blαck (Dec 30, 2013)

Rep if Taking~
​


----------



## Blαck (Dec 30, 2013)

Rep~
​


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep~
> ​



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested =)


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2013)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please
I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested =)


----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested =)



Taking these 

can add Violet thin line to Kyoya 
and add Yellow~Blue Dotted to Saber


----------



## Blunt (Dec 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [/center]
> 
> Rep if taking, please
> I'll add the desired border(s)/resize/etc. if requested =)


150     x       200?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 31, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Taking these
> 
> can add Violet thin line to Kyoya
> and add Yellow~Blue Dotted to Saber



Here you go:
​


blunt said:


> 150     x       200?



Here you go:
​
Also, as you might like these too: ,


----------



## Chuck (Dec 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



What book and episode is this from?


----------



## Blαck (Dec 31, 2013)

Chuck said:


> What book and episode is this from?



Book 3 episode 2 "The Headband"


----------



## Shizune (Dec 31, 2013)

Taking thank you!


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> ​




Mine           .


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 31, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR

​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep~
> ​



what is this?


----------



## familyparka (Jan 1, 2014)

Scizor said:


> ​



Taking, can I have it in 170x170?



Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​



Also, where is this from?


----------



## Tray (Jan 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> ​



Takin                                     .


----------



## Blunt (Jan 1, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Also, where is this from?


Bakemonogatari


----------



## Scizor (Jan 1, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Taking, can I have it in 170x170?



Here you go:
​


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> what is this?



Ultraman iirc


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2014)

Some Gif avy ~




​


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2014)

Continued ~




​


----------



## Blαck (Jan 2, 2014)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



taking     .


----------



## Impact (Jan 2, 2014)

Cyvee said:


> Some Gif avy ~
> 
> ​



Taking , will rep after I spread



BlackniteSwartz said:


> ][/CENTER]



Also taking can you resize to 150x150?

and stock for it?


----------



## Мoon (Jan 2, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Taking this one. Will rep


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2014)

Is there one with just his hair blowing and not the frame bouncing up and down?


----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2014)

Vice said:


> Is there one with just his hair blowing and not the frame bouncing up and down?



Though i can't make him steady . .

is this better?


----------



## Krippy (Jan 2, 2014)

Cyvee said:


>



I'll take these


----------



## Dark (Jan 3, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Taking. 125x125 and 150x150 versions please.
Edit: Need to spread. 



Cyvee said:


> Some Gif avy ~
> 
> [​



Taking.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Taking this ava.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 3, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> 150x200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quit making pretty things


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2014)

Cyvee said:


> Though i can't make him steady . .
> 
> is this better?



I was specifically hoping for a steady one. Thanks anyway.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 4, 2014)

*Rep if taking please






*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 4, 2014)

*Rep if taking please






*​


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 4, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking please
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Imma take this one~ :33


----------



## Katou (Jan 4, 2014)

Some Avy Gifs ~




​


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll take Dofla.

Expect a rep later today.


----------



## Katou (Jan 4, 2014)

Continued  ~









​


----------



## Imagine (Jan 4, 2014)

Will rep later today.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 4, 2014)

*Rep if taking please







*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 4, 2014)

*Continued*

* Rep if taking please*






​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 4, 2014)

*Continued*

*Rep if taking* *please*






​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 4, 2014)

EEEEEDDDD, takiiingg


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 4, 2014)

taking.


----------



## Sine (Jan 4, 2014)

mine**


----------



## Alaude (Jan 4, 2014)

Cyvee said:


> Some Avy Gifs ~



Taking            .

Can't put it on on mobile so I'll use it tomorrow.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry about the wait 


♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking , will rep after I spread
> Also taking can you resize to 150x150?
> 
> and stock for it?


 



Dark said:


> Taking. 125x125 and 150x150 versions please.
> Edit: Need to spread.
> 
> Taking.


​


----------



## Impact (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Black


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 5, 2014)

Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai





rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​




Taking


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 5, 2014)

Saikin, Imouto no Yousu ga Chotto Okashiinda ga




rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 5, 2014)

Cyvee said:


> Continued  ~
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this :33


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> Saikin, Imouto no Yousu ga Chotto Okashiinda ga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wut Anime is this


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 5, 2014)

*Part 1*

*Rep if taking*







​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 5, 2014)

*Part 2*

*Rep if taking*








​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 5, 2014)

*Part 3*

*Rep if taking*








​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 5, 2014)

*Part 4*

*Rep if taking*






​


----------



## SilentlyAsleep (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll be taking this. And here is some rep for you.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 5, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Part 3*
> 
> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ...



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Impact (Jan 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai
> 
> ]
> 
> rep if you take~<3​





Azzrael said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ...



Taking thanks 

24'd will rep later


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 5, 2014)

Cyvee said:


> Wut Anime is this



I wrote the name above the Gifs. Saikin, Imouto no Yousu ga Chotto Okashiinda ga.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 6, 2014)

Not taking just wondering, what anime is this?


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Not taking just wondering, what anime is this?



Blood-C


----------



## Lyanna (Jan 6, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking please
> 
> 
> *​





Azzrael said:


> *Part 2*
> 
> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking these and will rep for each avys 

125x125 pls? :33


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 6, 2014)

Agassi said:


> Taking these and will rep for each avys
> 
> 125x125 pls? :33


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 6, 2014)

*Part 1*

*Rep if taking*








​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 6, 2014)

*Part 2

Rep if taking
*







​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 6, 2014)

*Part 3*

*Rep if taking*








​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 6, 2014)

*Part 4*

*Rep if taking*






​


----------



## Kairi (Jan 6, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ...



i've been stalking this thread all day cause ive wanted this avy

mind if i rep you later (remind me)? i need to spread cause i repped you yesterday


----------



## Mochi (Jan 6, 2014)

Cyvee said:


> Continued ~





Cyvee said:


> Some Gif avy ~



Yes.



Azzrael said:


> *Part 4*
> 
> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ...



and yes.

Lovely GIFs, both of you!


----------



## Blαck (Jan 6, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*



*Borders can be added and whatnot*​


----------



## Zenith (Jan 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> 
> ​




thank you!


----------



## Sunako (Jan 7, 2014)

lol thank you


----------



## Selva (Jan 7, 2014)

​


BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​


Stock, please? <3

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 7, 2014)

Selva said:


>


awesome

will rep later today


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 7, 2014)

*Rep if taking









*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 7, 2014)

*Continuation*

* Rep if taking










*​


----------



## SLB (Jan 7, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Continuation*
> 
> * Rep if taking
> 
> *​



Taking. Already repped for the booty thread, will rep later.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> *Borders can be added and whatnot*​


150x 200 if possible , please?


----------



## Chuck (Jan 7, 2014)

Selva said:


> [
> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry about the wait


Selva said:


> Stock, please? <3





Rinoa said:


> 150x 200 if possible , please?


Looks sorta different in 150x200 but here ya go ​


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 7, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Looks sorta different in 150x200 but here ya go ​


np looks great, thank you so much +reps.:33


----------



## tears (Jan 8, 2014)

its been a while :33
rep if taking <3


​


----------



## Blαck (Jan 8, 2014)

tears said:


> its been a while :33
> rep if taking <3
> 
> 
> ​



Welcome back tears :33

Can I get the spiderman avy 150x150?


----------



## Ghost (Jan 8, 2014)

tears said:


> ]



150 x 150 pls!!


----------



## Selva (Jan 8, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 8, 2014)

*Rep if taking





*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 8, 2014)

*Continued*

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## tears (Jan 8, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Welcome back tears :33
> 
> Can I get the spiderman avy 150x150?



thank you :33






saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 pls!!



okie dokie


----------



## tears (Jan 9, 2014)

Rep if Taking <3


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2014)

150x150 + border?


----------



## Impact (Jan 9, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Continued*
> 
> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ...



Taking hidan, thanks.



tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ​



Taking can you resize both with dotted borders and stock for the girl?


----------



## tears (Jan 9, 2014)

okie dokie.


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2014)

Cool beans.


----------



## tears (Jan 9, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking can you resize both with dotted borders and stock for the girl?


----------



## Impact (Jan 9, 2014)

Gorgeous tears, repping you once won't do you justice


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 9, 2014)

*Part 1 *

*Rep if taking please*





​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 9, 2014)

*Part 2

Rep if taking please





*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 9, 2014)

*Part 3

Rep if taking please

*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 9, 2014)

*Part 4

Rep if taking please







*​


----------



## Panther (Jan 9, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​


Taking. 150x150 with dottet borders and one without pls.​


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



can i get a 150x150 of dat freiza?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 9, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 9, 2014)

yup                                   yup


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 9, 2014)

taking 

need a resize: 150x150


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2014)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Cord (Jan 11, 2014)

*Let me know if you want a resize and/or a border. :3*​


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



150x150 please.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jan 11, 2014)

150 Bro? TY


----------



## tears (Jan 11, 2014)

sorry for late reply 



Black Banana said:


> can i get a 150x150 of dat freiza?







Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking
> 
> need a resize: 150x150







Panther said:


> Taking. 150x150 with dottet borders and one without pls.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 11, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​


Well, well, well, what do we have here...150x150, please?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 12, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​


Taking.:3


Cordelia said:


> *Let me know if you want a resize and/or a border. :3*​


Taking this one Cor.


----------



## Katou (Jan 12, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> *Let me know if you want a resize and/or a border. :3*​



I'll be taking this ~  

do you still have the stock ?


----------



## Cord (Jan 12, 2014)

Cyvee said:


> I'll be taking this ~
> 
> do you still have the stock ?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 12, 2014)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please.


​


Jagger said:


> Well, well, well, what do we have here...150x150, please?



​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Jagger (Jan 12, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Thank you, good sir!​


----------



## Hariti (Jan 13, 2014)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Cord (Jan 13, 2014)

Rep if taking~

*Let me know if you want to have a resize and/or a border.*​


----------



## Naiki (Jan 13, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> ​



Can you make this 150x150 with border?


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> *Let me know if you want to have a resize and/or a border.*​


Taking this one.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jan 13, 2014)

im to lazy to look back but has anyone here made a alibaba avatar before ?


----------



## Cord (Jan 13, 2014)

LadyofHubris said:


> Can you make this 150x150 with border?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 14, 2014)

for resize & borders ask me via VM





rep if you take ;3​


----------



## tears (Jan 14, 2014)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Impact (Jan 14, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Part 3
> 
> Rep if taking please [] *​





Azzrael said:


> *Part 4
> 
> Rep if taking please
> 
> ...



Taking these,  thanks


taking, have the stock by any chance?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 14, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> taking, have the stock by any chance?


----------



## Impact (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks ane, 24'd.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 14, 2014)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking the top one to the right the girl floating


----------



## Tsubomii (Jan 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*
​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> for resize & borders ask me via VM
> 
> 
> 
> rep if you take ;3​



150x150 please.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 14, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​



150x150 plz


----------



## Blunt (Jan 14, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*​


taking these


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Jan 14, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​


Taking, 150x150 please


----------



## tears (Jan 14, 2014)

Aladdin said:


> 150x150 plz







Josuke Higashikata said:


> Taking, 150x150 please


----------



## Imagine (Jan 14, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​




150x150 borderless pls.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks, repped.


----------



## tears (Jan 15, 2014)

Imagine said:


> 150x150 borderless pls.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 15, 2014)

*Rep if taking.*


​


----------



## Jagger (Jan 15, 2014)

150x150, please?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 15, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150, please?



I'll try and do them tomorrow.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 15, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ​



150x150, please.:33


----------



## Blαck (Jan 15, 2014)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## tears (Jan 17, 2014)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Blαck (Jan 17, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​



Awesome 150x150 pls :33


----------



## Blunt (Jan 17, 2014)

oh yes

very much yes

can i get it without a border?


----------



## tears (Jan 17, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Awesome 150x150 pls :33



okie dokie :33





blunt said:


> oh yes
> 
> very much yes
> 
> can i get it without a border?



okie dokie :33


----------



## Dark (Jan 17, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Awesome 150x150 pls :33


Shit it's gone. 

Gotta be faster next time


----------



## Ghost (Jan 17, 2014)

150 x 150 ????


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 17, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​


Taking. Could do it without borders, please?
Thank you.:33


----------



## Acetown (Jan 18, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3



125 x 125 Please? I think that's the size I'm suppose to be using now I'm not quite sure. Thank you!


----------



## Juli (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

Taking :3 thanks


----------



## tears (Jan 18, 2014)

Ron the First said:


> 125 x 125 Please? I think that's the size I'm suppose to be using now I'm not quite sure. Thank you!



okie dokie :33





saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 ????



okie dokie :33





Rinoa said:


> Taking. Could do it without borders, please?
> Thank you.:33



sure :33


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 18, 2014)

tears said:


> sure :33


Thankig you so much.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 18, 2014)

​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 19, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Table (Jan 19, 2014)

Juli said:


>



Is the 5th one Elsa?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 19, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​


Taking. :33


----------



## familyparka (Jan 19, 2014)

*L*_eaving this. Just let me know if you need a resize or anything._

​


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

Table said:


> Is the 5th one Elsa?



I would say yes


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 20, 2014)

rep


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Selva (Jan 20, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 20, 2014)

yes!

24'd atm


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 20, 2014)

>



Taking.Reped.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 20, 2014)

Who is this?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 20, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Could you send me the stock by any chance?


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Who is this?



Idk.



Bansai said:


> Could you send me the stock by any chance?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Synn! I'll rep you again as soon as I can.


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Thanks a lot, Synn! I'll rep you again as soon as I can.



You don't have to.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 20, 2014)

Rep if Taking~



Borders can be added or changed​


----------



## Impact (Jan 21, 2014)

Taking this, thanks



Synn said:


> ​



Synn pek

Taking,  can I get resize to 150x150 with dotted borders and stock?



Selva said:


> ​



Don't know who this is but he looks cool,  taking same as the above please Selva.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2014)

*Three random sigs for the grabs *




​


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

Taking


----------



## Impact (Jan 21, 2014)

Fucking Sabl?s I had my eye on that.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

You're the last person I want to hear that from, Crocolisa.


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can I get resize to 150x150 with dotted borders and stock?


----------



## Ghost (Jan 21, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> [



150 x 150 please.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

rep


----------



## Impact (Jan 21, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> You're the last person I want to hear that from, Crocolisa.



who gave you permission to call me that 



Synn said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Mochi (Jan 21, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> *Let me know if you want a resize and/or a border. :3*​


Triplerep
Taking, thaaaank you :33


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2014)

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​


Taking.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 22, 2014)

^ want me to resize it?


----------



## Selva (Jan 22, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Don't know who this is but he looks cool,  taking same as the above please Selva.


That's Houka Inumuta from Kill la Kill


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 22, 2014)

*                                                        Rep if taking*​* 







*


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 22, 2014)

*Rep if taking

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 


*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 22, 2014)

*Rep if taking

*
* 

*
* 

*


* 
*​


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2014)

mine


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2014)

nvm size is too big


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> nvm size is too big





There we go. Fixed it.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 22, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ^ want me to resize it?



No thanks, I already did.:33


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 22, 2014)

Dark said:


> Where is this from?



Nonon from kill la kill


----------



## Dark (Jan 22, 2014)

lol deleted msg, so I could post another one, while you're at it where is this from as well?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 22, 2014)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 please.



​


----------



## Sablés (Jan 22, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> ​
> You know what to do if taking~​



Taking       .


----------



## Chuck (Jan 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Sunako (Jan 23, 2014)

*Karin set.*


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 23, 2014)

*Rep if taking

*
*

*
* 

*
* 


*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 23, 2014)

*Rep if taking

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 


*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 23, 2014)

*Rep if taking

*
* 

*
​


----------



## Gin (Jan 23, 2014)

>


taking

will rep you later today


----------



## Mochi (Jan 23, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> **
> *​



So fucking mine yes yes


----------



## Impact (Jan 23, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



Azzrael said:



Rep if taking

​

Click to expand...



Taking these.​*


----------



## Elias (Jan 24, 2014)

taking~


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 24, 2014)

rep, no cred.​


----------



## JoJo (Jan 24, 2014)

>



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Jan 24, 2014)

Velvet said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2014)

Any Madara gif avatars?


----------



## SLB (Jan 24, 2014)

Chuck said:


> ​



Taking +rep.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

Avalon said:


> Any Madara gif avatars?



Wrong thread, go to  for requests.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 24, 2014)

Azzrael said:
			
		

>



please, where are these from?



daaaang 

thank you mate  


EDIT: lol i gotta spread


----------



## Blαck (Jan 25, 2014)

kyochi said:


> please, where are these from?



1 and 3 are SAO and the 2nd is from Berserk


----------



## ℛei (Jan 25, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## SLB (Jan 25, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​





Would it be possible to get that at 150x150?


----------



## ℛei (Jan 25, 2014)

Moody said:


> Would it be possible to get that at 150x150?


----------



## SLB (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks a bunch! 

24 hour'd, I'll rep when it's over.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 25, 2014)

dont worry about it~


----------



## Blunt (Jan 25, 2014)

dis mine

can i have the stock too?


----------



## ℛei (Jan 25, 2014)

blunt said:


> dis mine
> 
> can i have the stock too?





the artist is awesome


----------



## Synn (Jan 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Jan 25, 2014)

Rep if taking~



Borders and stuff can be added

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vm for other Magi characters


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> Borders and stuff can be added
> ...



150x150 please?

No borders.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 25, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Might I have the stock for this one, please?:33


----------



## kyochi (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks to all that replied :} 



also taking this !


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 25, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;
> ;​



Taking. Thank you.:33


----------



## Vice (Jan 26, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Taking          .


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 26, 2014)

Earl Sweatshirt - rep - no cred

​


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 26, 2014)

BnS I love your comic avatars. keep making em bro.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 26, 2014)

rep, no cred

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2014)

​


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 26, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ​


150x150, please?


----------



## Solace (Jan 26, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



taking, bless


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150, please?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you! Already repped.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 26, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​





Synn said:


> [CENTER [/CENTER]


150x150 plz?


and what are those avys from?


----------



## Lyanna (Jan 27, 2014)

Velvet said:


> ​



Taking this, please. Resize 125 x 125? 



Synn said:


> ​



Thank you :33 and stock pls?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2014)

Agassi said:


> Taking this, please. Resize 125 x 125?



*pek Here*


----------



## Blαck (Jan 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please?
> 
> No borders.


​


Kai Jr. said:


> Might I have the stock for this one, please?:33


----------



## Synn (Jan 27, 2014)

Aladdin said:


> 150x150 plz?
> 
> 
> and what are those avys from?







Agassi said:


> Thank you :33 and stock pls?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 27, 2014)

*Rep if taking

*​
​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 27, 2014)

*Rep if taking

*
* 

*
* 

*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 27, 2014)

*Continued

Rep if taking

**

**

*​


----------



## Impact (Jan 27, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking Resize with thin black borders?



Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> *[​



Taking pikachu can you add dotted borders?


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Taking  .


----------



## Null (Jan 27, 2014)

Can I get dotted borders please?


----------



## Chad (Jan 28, 2014)

Take, tyvm.


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking Resize with thin black borders?


----------



## Impact (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Synn


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2014)

*.•?*”˜ ƸӜƷ ˜”*?•.*



*.•?*”˜ ƸӜƷ ˜”*?•.*​


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> ​
> You know what to do if taking~​



Stock, please =)


----------



## Alaude (Jan 28, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Continued
> 
> Rep if taking
> 
> *



Taking          .


----------



## Melodie (Jan 28, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *.??*?? ƸӜƷ ??*??.*
> 
> 
> 
> *.??*?? ƸӜƷ ??*??.*​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Impact (Jan 28, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *.??*?? ƸӜƷ ??*??.*​



Lovely, taking this


----------



## Aqua (Jan 28, 2014)

rep if taking no cred needed but appreciated






​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Sine (Jan 29, 2014)

taking **


----------



## kyochi (Jan 29, 2014)

thank you :3


----------



## Billie (Jan 30, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Jan 30, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Jan 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2014)

Rep if taking~



Borders can be changed and whatnot​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 30, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 30, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Selva (Jan 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> Borders can be changed and whatnot​



150x150 without borders please?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Jan 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> Borders can be changed and whatnot​



Taking little alibaba 

Dammit 24'd I'll rep later.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 30, 2014)

;;
;;​


----------



## Araragi (Jan 30, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



150x150 plz
All of them are great btw


----------



## familyparka (Jan 30, 2014)

*L*eaving some ~




*R*ep if taking​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 30, 2014)

170x170 please.



150x150 ?


----------



## familyparka (Jan 31, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 150x150 ?



Just let me know if you want borders or whatevs.


----------



## Billie (Jan 31, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 31, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 31, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Jan 31, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Selva (Jan 31, 2014)

Aladdin said:


> 150x150 plz
> All of them are great btw



Thank you <3


----------



## Melodie (Jan 31, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



taking!

senior size please~


----------



## Mochi (Jan 31, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​



OMG 

Will you rep you when I come back!


----------



## Bansai (Jan 31, 2014)

​


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 31, 2014)

Bansai said:


> ​


Taking. Thank you.:33


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2014)

taking

stock?


----------



## Bansai (Jan 31, 2014)

blunt said:


> taking
> 
> stock?





Here you go.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry about the wait


Vae said:


> 150x150 without borders please?



​


Sherlōck said:


> 170x170 please.




​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 1, 2014)

Mochi said:


> OMG
> 
> Will you rep you when I come back!



dont worry for rep <3


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 1, 2014)

rep and cred if taking. resizes/borders available upon request. will post more of my gifs later this week.  ​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 1, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Guy didn't use it been well over 48 hours so mine .


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 1, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​


joo

do you happen to have this in 150x200 just featuring the body crop


----------



## Araragi (Feb 1, 2014)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Guy didn't use it been well over 48 hours so mine .



Actually, he did lol. I saw him using the 150x150 version, but I'm sure he won't mind.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 1, 2014)

rep only~​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kyochi (Feb 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

>



awwww ye 

mine mine thank you!


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 2, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~​



Are these from any particular part of the anime?


----------



## Selva (Feb 2, 2014)

Melodie said:


> taking!
> 
> senior size please~


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 2, 2014)

taking this for another forum;



repped & thanks.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

MystKaos said:


> taking this for another forum;
> 
> 
> 
> repped & thanks.



I thought you weren't allowed to take things for another forum without asking the maker of the avatar/set.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> I thought you weren't allowed to take things for another forum without asking the maker of the avatar/set.



If the person who made the set doesn't mind, it's allowed. Other people can still grab once the 48 hours limit has run, though, since it won't be used in the forum in that time.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 3, 2014)

Rep if taking~




Borders can be changed and whatnot​


----------



## Lyanna (Feb 3, 2014)

Bansai said:


> ​



Thanks :33 

Stocks pls? pek


----------



## Bansai (Feb 3, 2014)

Agassi said:


> Thanks :33
> 
> Stocks pls? pek



*Spoiler*: __ 










Here you go.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 3, 2014)

~cleaning folders~
;;
;;
;;​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ℛei (Feb 3, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2014)

taking these


----------



## Table (Feb 3, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 3, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​


Taking.:33
Thank you.


----------



## John Sheppard (Feb 4, 2014)

*Rep if taking

*









​


----------



## John Sheppard (Feb 4, 2014)

*Rep if taking


*
* 

*
* 

*​


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2014)

taking and repping~


----------



## Gin (Feb 4, 2014)

yep

will rep you soon


----------



## Aqua (Feb 5, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​




taking thx, will rep soon


----------



## Blαck (Feb 5, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 5, 2014)

170x170 please.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 6, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 170x170 please.


​


----------



## Soul King (Feb 6, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~​



I have claimed this one.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2014)

taking                        .


----------



## Alaude (Feb 6, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> *



Taking       .


----------



## Seiji (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep. 

/10char


----------



## Selva (Feb 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking :33


----------



## ℛei (Feb 7, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



i wanna stock of this bloody one selv <3


----------



## Panther (Feb 7, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​


 Taking. Senior size pls.


----------



## Impact (Feb 7, 2014)

Selva said:


> [  ​



Taking this can you resize please


----------



## Chuck (Feb 7, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Chad (Feb 7, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking, tyvm.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 8, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​



So gorgeous! 

Add those to the replist


----------



## Vice (Feb 8, 2014)

150x150?


----------



## Selva (Feb 8, 2014)

ℛei said:


> i wanna stock of this bloody one selv <3






Panther said:


> Taking. Senior size pls.


 



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking this can you resize please


 



Chuck said:


> Stock please.






Vice said:


> 150x150?


----------



## Sunako (Feb 8, 2014)

150x150 please? 


also taking this  150x150?


----------



## Chad (Feb 8, 2014)

​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks selva <3



Sunako said:


> also taking this  150x150?



here sunakoez


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2014)

rep


----------



## Billie (Feb 9, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Feb 9, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Feb 9, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Feb 9, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Feb 9, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2014)

Sunako said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Bansai (Feb 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2014)

taking, repped, could I get a dotted border on it? :3


similar to this one's if possible


----------



## Dark (Feb 9, 2014)

Bansai said:


> ​



Taking. Can I get it in 125x125 and 150x150 please?


----------



## Bansai (Feb 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> taking, repped, could I get a dotted border on it? :3


Sure! 
​


Dark said:


> Taking. Can I get it in 125x125 and 150x150 please?



Here you go! 

​


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank       you!


----------



## Impact (Feb 9, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep  *​


*

Taking can I get a resize?



Joo said:



]  ]​

Click to expand...


Do you have this in senior size?*


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking can I get a resize?



​


----------



## Impact (Feb 9, 2014)

Gotta spread thanks.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*



Borders and stuff can be changed​


----------



## Mochi (Feb 10, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> Borders and stuff can be changed​



MINE  .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 10, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ]​



Stock please?


----------



## familyparka (Feb 10, 2014)

*L*eaving this ~







Rep if taking. I can make changes if anyone wants.​


----------



## Dark (Feb 11, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Here you go!
> 
> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2014)

Taking +rep Can I get this 150x150 or whatever makes it proportionate?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Taking +rep Can I get this 150x150 or whatever makes it proportionate?




*pek Here ~*
​


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 11, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?



​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 11, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Guy hasn't used it in over 48 hours so taking.:33


----------



## Misao (Feb 11, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2014)

mine


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 12, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​


takingnGNGNiiiiiig


----------



## Mochi (Feb 12, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​




Yes 

stockplease


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2014)

familyparka said:


> *L*eaving this ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this :33 Can I get avatars resized?


----------



## Misao (Feb 12, 2014)

Mochi said:


> Yes
> 
> stockplease


----------



## familyparka (Feb 12, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Taking this :33 Can I get avatars resized?



Here you go


----------



## colours (Feb 13, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;;
> ;;
> ;;​



Taking sailor moon


----------



## Velvet (Feb 13, 2014)

* I don't know what borders to add so  if you want a border on one tell me...*
​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 13, 2014)

metal gear solid avas​ 

​


----------



## Vash (Feb 13, 2014)

Trinity said:


> metal gear solid avas​ ​



Thanks yooooo


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll leave this one here. Will make more if somebody takes this one. 

Rep it taking. I will resize if requests for it.


----------



## Aqua (Feb 14, 2014)

Velvet said:


> * I don't know what borders to add so  if you want a border on one tell me...*
> ​


taking, repped


----------



## Aqua (Feb 14, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*
> 
> Borders and stuff can be changed​


taking, too repped.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2014)

Trinity said:


> metal gear solid avas​



Taking this.


----------



## Drums (Feb 14, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​




Asdsfhdhf taking.

Thanks, rei-chan. Here's a  'cause I can't rep. :33


----------



## ℛei (Feb 15, 2014)

StrawHeart said:


> Asdsfhdhf taking.
> 
> Thanks, rei-chan. Here's a  'cause I can't rep. :33





here is 150 x 150 version

and dont worry of rep


----------



## Bansai (Feb 15, 2014)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Selva (Feb 15, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Drums (Feb 15, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking. I can't rep.


----------



## Selva (Feb 15, 2014)

^ don't worry about the rep


----------



## ℛei (Feb 15, 2014)

^ rep'd


----------



## Scizor (Feb 15, 2014)

​
Rep if taking, please
Borders/resizes/etc. possible if requested

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Scizor (Feb 15, 2014)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please
Borders/resizes/etc. possible if requested

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Impact (Feb 15, 2014)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> Borders/resizes/etc. possible if requested





Scizor said:


> Continued:
> [/center]
> 
> Rep if taking, please
> Borders/resizes/etc. possible if requested



Fuck yea 

Taking these.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 15, 2014)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> Borders/resizes/etc. possible if requested



dotted borders pls.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 15, 2014)

150x150 pls


----------



## kyochi (Feb 15, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



thank you


----------



## Scizor (Feb 16, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> dotted borders pls.



Here you go:
​


----------



## Sine (Feb 16, 2014)

mine **


----------



## Selva (Feb 16, 2014)

Krippy said:


> 150x150 pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 16, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 16, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*
​


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 16, 2014)

rep is fine​


----------



## Mochi (Feb 16, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> Borders/resizes/etc. possible if requested



yes thank you


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 16, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Kurou (Feb 16, 2014)

Taking           .


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​


stock for this one, pls


----------



## Chuck (Feb 16, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Stock please.


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​





Misao said:


> ​


why can't i rep you a bazillion times 
why


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 16, 2014)

_Rep please.
Lemme know if you want borders and shit.:33_


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blunt (Feb 16, 2014)

taking

stock?


----------



## JoJo (Feb 16, 2014)

150x150. Borderless and dotted botder?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 16, 2014)

blunt said:


> stock?






JoJo said:


> 150x150. Borderless and dotted border?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 17, 2014)

lady with gun

mine,ty <3


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 17, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> rep is fine​



Taking


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 17, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Stock please.







Trinity said:


> stock for this one, pls



I don't have the stock for this anymore, but I'll try to find it for you if I can find it I pm you. :3


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​


So pretty, thank you


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> I don't have the stock for this anymore, but I'll try to find it for you if I can find it I pm you. :3



Found the stock:


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2014)

rep & credit plz!​


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2014)

rep & credit plz!​


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2014)

rep & credit plz!​


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 19, 2014)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lyanna (Feb 19, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> _Rep please.
> Lemme know if you want borders and shit.:33_
> 
> [​



Taking. White and black thin line border (double border), and stock pls? :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 19, 2014)

Agassi said:


> Taking. White and black thin line border (double border) pls? :33


----------



## Lyanna (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks :33

Can I also have the stock, if you still have it?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 19, 2014)

Agassi said:


> Thanks :33
> 
> Can I also have the stock, if you still have it?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 19, 2014)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## kyochi (Feb 19, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 19, 2014)

Jaded Heart said:


> ​



Taking           .


----------



## Drums (Feb 19, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Can I take this? I cant rep  

if yes please resize for my avatar and add a dotted border if you can, thanks.


----------



## SLB (Feb 19, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking. +rep


----------



## Impact (Feb 19, 2014)

StrawHeart said:


> Can I take this? I cant rep
> 
> if yes please resize for my avatar and add a dotted border if you can, thanks.



I'll rep for you, since  I have to spread.


----------



## Drums (Feb 19, 2014)

@Sir Crocodile Thanks :33


----------



## Lyanna (Feb 20, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> 
> ​



thanks :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 20, 2014)

StrawHeart said:


> Can I take this? I cant rep
> 
> if yes please resize for my avatar and add a dotted border if you can, thanks.



Sure :3


----------



## Bansai (Feb 20, 2014)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sine (Feb 20, 2014)

thank   you


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 20, 2014)

Taking this;


Repped! thanks.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Feb 20, 2014)

~ rep please ~​


----------



## SLB (Feb 20, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ~ rep please ~​



Taking. +rep


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 20, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ~ rep please ~​



150x150 please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Feb 21, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 21, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ~ rep please ~​


Thanks            .


----------



## Slayz (Feb 21, 2014)

Trinity said:


> ​



Don't mind if do.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 21, 2014)

​


----------



## Dark (Feb 21, 2014)

Where is this from?


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 21, 2014)

Dark said:


> Where is this from?



An anime called Basilisk--the character in both is Yashamaru.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you 

Need to spread


----------



## Kurou (Feb 22, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ~ rep please ~​



Taking                   .


----------



## ℛei (Feb 22, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 22, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 22, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 22, 2014)

;;
;;
;​


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​




Thank you         . Need to spread.


----------



## Selva (Feb 22, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​


Thank you darling <3


----------



## Blunt (Feb 22, 2014)

taking


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2014)

mine mine mine mine


----------



## Jabba (Feb 22, 2014)

Hell yes, taking this.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll be taking this one. Thank you ~


----------



## Impact (Feb 22, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ]​



Taking,  can I get this with dotted borders?


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 22, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can I get this with dotted borders?



Sorry for the late response. But I can't do dotted borders yet; I can do them in Gimp but they come out weird, and when I try to do them in PS they simply don't work. 

At the moment I can only do solid or raised/lowered borders well, but I'm still learning.

Nevermind, I was able to figure it out, with the help of Synn. So I can add a variety of borders to my gifs if people need that.


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can I get this with dotted borders?





BiNexus said:


> Sorry for the late response. But I can't do dotted borders yet; I can do them in Gimp but they come out weird, and when I try to do them in PS they simply don't work.
> 
> At the moment I can only do solid or raised/lowered borders well, but I'm still learning.



Here you go


----------



## Impact (Feb 22, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Sorry for the late response. But I can't do dotted borders yet; I can do them in Gimp but they come out weird, and when I try to do them in PS they simply don't work.
> 
> At the moment I can only do solid or raised/lowered borders well, but I'm still learning.



No worries



Synn said:


> Here you go



Thanks Synn


----------



## kyochi (Feb 22, 2014)

Rei said:
			
		

>



tanks Rei


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 23, 2014)

​
I can add borders or resize if necessary.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

>



Ooo Kill'em.

Taking these.


----------



## Alaude (Feb 24, 2014)

Taking this.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 24, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



yes yes thanks


----------



## SLB (Feb 24, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders or resize if necessary.




Taking. Good shit 

Can you add a black and white border to both though?


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 24, 2014)

moody said:


> Taking. Good shit
> 
> Can you add a black and white border to both though?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 25, 2014)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 25, 2014)

170x170 please.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 25, 2014)

​
I can add borders or resize if necessary.


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 25, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​


Taking, thank you.:33


----------



## Velvet (Feb 25, 2014)

*pek Three cute signatures for the taking !*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



150x150 please.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 25, 2014)

taking


----------



## kyochi (Feb 25, 2014)

Synn said:
			
		

>



taking!  



stock to this please?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 25, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 170x170 please.







kyochi said:


> stock to this please?


----------



## kyochi (Feb 25, 2014)

hooo snawp shawtay 


thanks, your da besto 


who dat doe


----------



## Synn (Feb 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

Taking.  .


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 27, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*
150x200

​


----------



## SLB (Feb 27, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Don't think any took yet, so taking...


----------



## Impact (Feb 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 27, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can I get this in dotted borders?


----------



## Impact (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## kyochi (Feb 27, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking these lovelies  thank you


----------



## Synn (Feb 28, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking too, can you resize and add dotted borders?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 28, 2014)

;;
;;
;​


----------



## Impact (Feb 28, 2014)

Synn said:


>



You the man synn


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mine. Thank you


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 28, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​


oh_ yes_

oh _god _yes


----------



## Jagger (Mar 1, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;;
> ;;
> ;​


150x150 version, please?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 1, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~~*
​


----------



## ℛei (Mar 1, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 version, please?


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~~*​



Taking this one.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 1, 2014)

taking


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 1, 2014)

Taking.       .


----------



## Jagger (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2014)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> ​



taking. repped.


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 2, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*
150x200
​


----------



## ℛei (Mar 2, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## SLB (Mar 2, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;;​



Amazing work. Taking.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Mochi (Mar 3, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​




Pretty 
Can you resize them for me?


----------



## ℛei (Mar 3, 2014)

Mochi said:


> Pretty
> Can you resize them for me?



;


----------



## Selva (Mar 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 3, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Mine. Can I have stock too, please?


----------



## kyochi (Mar 3, 2014)

resize pl0x


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 3, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



taking and I need a resize


----------



## Vash (Mar 3, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Thank ya! **


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 3, 2014)

​


Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking and I need a resize


----------



## JoJo (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes       .


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 4, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​



dotted border please? :33


----------



## ℛei (Mar 4, 2014)

sorry i dont do dotted borders


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2014)

If Rei doesn't mind.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks imagine :33


----------



## familyparka (Mar 4, 2014)

*L*eaving this avy.



*R*ep if taking ~​


----------



## Drums (Mar 4, 2014)

familyparka said:


> *L*eaving this avy.
> 
> 
> 
> *R*ep if taking ~​



I cant rep. May I still take it?


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 4, 2014)

StrawHeart said:


> I cant rep. May I still take it?


I rep'd. :3


----------



## Drums (Mar 4, 2014)

Rinoa said:


> I rep'd. :3



Thanks. :33


----------



## SLB (Mar 4, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Don't mind if I do. Repped.


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2014)

Synn said:


> Mine. Can I have stock too, please?







kyochi said:


> resize pl0x


----------



## Synn (Mar 4, 2014)

Selva said:


>



Thanks     :33


----------



## Synn (Mar 4, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 4, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 4, 2014)

taking


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 4, 2014)

​
Can add borders or resize if necessary.


----------



## Impact (Mar 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Can add borders or resize if necessary.​




Taking this 

dotted borders please​


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 4, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking this
> 
> dotted borders please



Do you want the second one to flash?  I uploaded that by accident; meant to upload the one that didn't flash.


----------



## Impact (Mar 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Do you want the second one to flash?  I uploaded that by accident; meant to upload the one that didn't flash.



I actually didn't mind, but it does look better without the flash.


thanks


----------



## Lyanna (Mar 5, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking these, thank you :33


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 5, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



taking. dotted border please


----------



## Synn (Mar 5, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> taking. dotted border please


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2014)

*Enjoy ! phek

​*


----------



## Synn (Mar 5, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 5, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 5, 2014)

Taking, thanks. :33


----------



## JoJo (Mar 5, 2014)

Dotted borders please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 5, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Dotted borders please?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Mar 5, 2014)

​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 5, 2014)

thanks synn. those are good stuff!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 5, 2014)

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 5, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking the hell outta these.:33


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 5, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 5, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking, thanks Synn.:33
Need to spread.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



I'll be taking this.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

>



thank you :')


----------



## Impact (Mar 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Awwww yeah, taking this baby.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 5, 2014)

>



Yes and more yes.

Edit: Need to spread


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 5, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking, thank you. :33

Edit: Need to spread first.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 6, 2014)

>



170x170 please.


----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 170x170 please.



I didn't save the stocks nor the psd's. But here


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Naiki (Mar 6, 2014)

taking this, thanks!


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 7, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking this one


----------



## trance (Mar 7, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Dark (Mar 7, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking, can I get this in 125*125 with a black border, please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 7, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get this in 125*125 with a black border, please?


----------



## Selva (Mar 7, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

taking these

can i have the stock for the satsuki (the rainbow-y one) one too?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 7, 2014)

​
I can add borders or resize if necessary.


----------



## Selva (Mar 7, 2014)

blunt said:


> can i have the stock for the satsuki (the rainbow-y one) one too?


You mean this one?


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Dark (Mar 7, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking, can I get a 125x125 of the second one, please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get a 125x125 of the second one, please?


----------



## Bansai (Mar 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Mar 7, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking, can I get them 150x150 pls


----------



## JoJo (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh shit, Synn. Lemme get this in 150 x 150. :33

Edit: I gotta spread again...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 7, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



150x150 please.


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking. Great work!


----------



## kyochi (Mar 7, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



taking  gotta spread 


god damn it !!!!


----------



## ℛei (Mar 8, 2014)

mine thanks


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 8, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



dotted border please and thanks :33


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 8, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking.      .


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 8, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Taking, can I get them 150x150 pls







JoJo said:


> Oh shit, Synn. Lemme get this in 150 x 150. :33
> 
> Edit: I gotta spread again...







Vae said:


> 150x150 please.







Jαmes said:


> dotted border please and thanks :33


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

*L*eaving Some ~





*R*ep if taking, can do borders or any edition you like.​


----------



## Dark (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

*L*eaving some more ~





*R*ep if taking​


----------



## Sine (Mar 8, 2014)

taking**


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 8, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 8, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



taking      <3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 8, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Synn (Mar 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



150x200 please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 9, 2014)

taking this


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 9, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> 150x200 please?


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2014)

Bansai said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 9, 2014)

Rep if Taking~
​


----------



## Impact (Mar 9, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> [CENTE]
> 
> 
> rep only~<3[/CENTER]



Coming back for chie 



Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Yes, Can I have this in dotted borders?



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~/CENTER]​




Gundam,  can you resize ​


----------



## trance (Mar 9, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking. Already repped but can I just get this in 150x150?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 9, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Gundam,  can you resize


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Yes, Can I have this in dotted borders?


----------



## Synn (Mar 10, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Already repped but can I just get this in 150x150?


----------



## trance (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## SLB (Mar 10, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking +rep


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~​



*MOTHER. FUCKING. MINE.*


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 12, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 12, 2014)

​
I can add borders or resize if necessary.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 12, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​


Taking. Thank you. :33
Need to spread.--?


----------



## Drums (Mar 13, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking. Sorry, I cant rep.


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2014)

StrawHeart said:


> Taking. Sorry, I cant rep.



No need to.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto 668 Spoiler_


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 13, 2014)

Synn said:


>



Taking, thank you.


----------



## SLB (Mar 13, 2014)

Taking     .


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Diana       <3


----------



## familyparka (Mar 13, 2014)

*R*ep if taking ~​


----------



## Krippy (Mar 13, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Can I get this resized?


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Can I get this resized?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 13, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 13, 2014)

Sasuke said:
			
		

>



thanks man


----------



## Fiona (Mar 13, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



   

Can I get a dotted Border please? 

Also can I get a the original picture please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 13, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​


Taking. 150x150 with no borders please.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 13, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Can I get a dotted Border please?
> 
> Also can I get a the original picture please?



sure..


----------



## Fiona (Mar 13, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> sure..



You are amazing thank you


----------



## trance (Mar 13, 2014)

Repped and taking.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 14, 2014)

rep only ~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 14, 2014)

rep only ~<3​


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



This one's mine.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 14, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking this, thanks.

Could I get it without borders too though?
Will rep later, 24ed atm.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> Taking this, thanks.
> 
> Could I get it without borders too though?
> Will rep later, 24ed atm.


Sure can.





Added a larger sig as well.

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _Here's another version_


----------



## Bonly (Mar 14, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3​



Do you have this in 150X200 by any chance?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



taking and can you make a border that suits best with this please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 14, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> taking and can you make a border that suits best with this please?



Let me know if you want a different kind of border :3


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2014)

New signature material from kill la kill. Unoptimized , full version for whoever wants to play with it.


+ senior sized avatar


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 14, 2014)

Stelios said:


> New signature material from kill la kill. Unoptimized , full version for whoever wants to play with it.
> 
> 
> + senior sized avatar



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Selva (Mar 14, 2014)

​


----------



## SLB (Mar 14, 2014)

Taking      .


----------



## Dark (Mar 14, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking, can I get this resized to 125x125, one with a dotted border and one borderless?

Edit: Need to spread.


----------



## Synn (Mar 14, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get this resized to 125x125, one with a dotted border and one borderless?
> 
> Edit: Need to spread.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 14, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto 668 Spoiler_



SO HOT 
Taking those, thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 14, 2014)

*Rep if taking.*



​


----------



## Dark (Mar 14, 2014)

Synn said:


>



Thanks    .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 14, 2014)

Fuck yes. Taking. Resize?


----------



## Impact (Mar 14, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> ​



Yes, taking resize with dotted border?


----------



## Slacker (Mar 14, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> 
> 
> ​



Can you resize this two?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 15, 2014)

Little ToG set





*R*ep if taking ~​


----------



## Blαck (Mar 15, 2014)

Rep if Taking~


And this if anybody wants it

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 15, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Yes, taking resize with dotted border?







Slacker said:


> Can you resize this two?


----------



## Hero (Mar 15, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



This was already taken, but I just want to say it's perfect


----------



## Selva (Mar 15, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Fuck yes. Taking. Resize?






Atlantic Storm said:


> ​


I'll take this <3


----------



## JoJo (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you. :33


----------



## Ice (Mar 16, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~




Taking      .


----------



## Ice (Mar 16, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders or resize if necessary.



Mineeeeee. Mind editing a white border in?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2014)

Ice said:


> Mineeeeee. Mind editing a white border in?



Like that?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 16, 2014)

Ice said:


> Mineeeeee. Mind editing a white border in?



I'm not sure if you meant to select that one, or the one you're using as your ava, so I did both.



edit: Huh, thanks Stelios.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 16, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## trance (Mar 16, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;;​



I'll take these three but can I just get them at 150x150?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 16, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> I'll take these three but can I just get them at 150x150?



There you go


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Mar 16, 2014)

@Stαrkiller
;;


----------



## Ice (Mar 16, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Like that?





BiNexus said:


> I'm not sure if you meant to select that one, or the one you're using as your ava, so I did both.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Huh, thanks Stelios.



Whoops. Thanks guys.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 16, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​


taking these


----------



## Panther (Mar 16, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> You know what to do if take ~


 Taking. Dotted border pls.


----------



## trance (Mar 16, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





ℛei said:


> @Stαrkiller
> ;;



Thanks!!!!


----------



## tears (Mar 18, 2014)

Rep if taking :33




​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 18, 2014)

tears said:
			
		

>



yay tears is back  please re-size 


also, I must spread :'(


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 18, 2014)

rep


----------



## tears (Mar 18, 2014)

kyochi said:


> yay tears is back  please re-size
> 
> 
> also, I must spread :'(



fufufu,,,, 

here you go :33


----------



## tears (Mar 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2014)

tears said:
			
		

> ​



Could I have these in 150x150?

No borders on the first one.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> Could I have these in 150x150?
> 
> No borders on the first one.



There you go.


*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2014)

​


----------



## trance (Mar 18, 2014)

Synn said:


>



OMG! I'll take these. Can I just have them in 150x150? Sorry for being demanding.


----------



## Vice (Mar 18, 2014)

150x150?


----------



## Selva (Mar 18, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​


Yes please! Thank you pek


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> OMG! I'll take these. Can I just have them in 150x150? Sorry for being demanding.







Vice said:


> 150x150?


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 18, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



taking. can you make a matching border like the one of my current avvy? :33


----------



## SLB (Mar 18, 2014)

Unreal 

Taking; great job, man!


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> taking. can you make a matching border like the one of my current avvy? :33


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 18, 2014)

Synn said:


>



you are uh may zing


----------



## Krippy (Mar 18, 2014)

150x150      ?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2014)

;


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 18, 2014)

Rep please.
Lemme know if you need borders or resizing.:33


​


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 18, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Rep please.
> Lemme know if you need borders or resizing.:33​




Taking, thanks.​


----------



## Vice (Mar 18, 2014)

Synn said:


>



Thanks a million.


----------



## trance (Mar 18, 2014)

Synn said:


>



Thank you! :33


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



150x150 please?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> rep



taking       .


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2014)

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



I'll be taking this one.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 19, 2014)

tears said:


> Rep if taking :33
> 
> ​


Taking. Thank you.:33


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 19, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Do you have this in 150X200 by any chance?



sorry i didn't see this earlier. if you still want it;


----------



## Bonly (Mar 19, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry i didn't see this earlier. if you still want it;



Thanks, looks good


----------



## tears (Mar 19, 2014)

sorry for late reply 



Vae said:


> Could I have these in 150x150?
> 
> No borders on the first one.







Krippy said:


> 150x150      ?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 20, 2014)

Taking     .


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


stocks       ?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2014)

Mankanshoku Mako said:


> stocks       ?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2014)

the second one gives me a 403 forbidden message


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Mar 20, 2014)

thanks Sasuke


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 20, 2014)

​


----------



## SLB (Mar 20, 2014)

Taking. +rep


----------



## Vice (Mar 21, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



150x150             ?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2014)

Vice said:


> 150x150             ?



There you go

;;


----------



## Vice (Mar 21, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go
> 
> ;;



Thanks             .


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2014)

Kill La Kill Episode 23 Gif Material for whoever wants to make a set out of it or use.
Full quality,kept aspect ratio, maximum forum allowed width (550) to most gifs.
Enjoy!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 21, 2014)

Vice said:


> 150x150             ?


----------



## Vice (Mar 21, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


>



Thanks man.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Rep please.
> Lemme know if you need borders or resizing.:33
> ​



Can I take this one please?


----------



## Chuck (Mar 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 22, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 22, 2014)

​
I can add borders or resize if necessary.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 22, 2014)

BiNexus said:
			
		

>



thank you, but I'm 24 hour'ed 


sorry, I'll rep you when I can 

or if someone can do it for me that'd be cool beans too


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Elias (Mar 23, 2014)

tears said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ​





Kai Jr. said:


> Rep please.
> Lemme know if you need borders or resizing.:33
> 
> ​



24'd but will rep all three of you guys soon


----------



## trance (Mar 23, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I can add borders or resize if necessary.



Black solid border please?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 23, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Black solid border please?



Here you are:


----------



## Ice (Mar 23, 2014)

Damn Shiro, you on a roll.


----------



## trance (Mar 23, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thank you!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2014)

Senior size please.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 23, 2014)

Taking thanks.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> Senior size please.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 23, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Rep please.
> Lemme know if you need borders or resizing.:33
> ​



taking thiiiiiiiiis


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks Sasuke  

EDIT: I'm 24 hour'ed


----------



## Blunt (Mar 23, 2014)

150x200     ?


----------



## Impact (Mar 23, 2014)

Taking luffy.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 24, 2014)

some Ellen Page love

​


----------



## Santí (Mar 24, 2014)

Taking this one.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 24, 2014)

mine,thank you!


----------



## Chad (Mar 24, 2014)

Rep if taking tyvm




Also ask for re-size if you want​


----------



## trance (Mar 24, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


>



Can I have these at 150x150 please?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Mar 24, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



I'll take this one. Thanks!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 24, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have these at 150x150 please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 24, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​


Taking, 150x150 with dotted borders please.:33

*EDIT:* Could I also have the stock, if it's no trouble?


----------



## Sablés (Mar 24, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking, thnx

EDIT: 24'd, will rep later


----------



## Impact (Mar 24, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking , can you resize and add dotted borders to Second one?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 24, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> .​


150x150, please?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 24, 2014)

mine

24'd, i'll get ya later


----------



## Chad (Mar 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 25, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Taking, 150x150 with dotted borders please.:33
> 
> *EDIT:* Could I also have the stock, if it's no trouble?








♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking , can you resize and add dotted borders to Second one?


 



Jagger said:


> 150x150, please?


----------



## Impact (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Shiro


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 25, 2014)

My pleasure Croc


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2014)

Could I have the stock for this?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 25, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> some Ellen Page love
> ​



150x200 please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> Could I have the stock for this?


Didn't save it so I no longer have it. Sorry. 

He's Black Mask from Batman, and I found it on Deviantart if you want to search for yourself. I couldn't find it but you may have better luck. 



Jαmes said:


> 150x200 please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 25, 2014)

thank you! 



Synn said:


> ​



taking with matching border please synn-kun. whatever fits nicely :33

will rep you both once i'm not 24'ed.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 25, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Where is this from?


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> taking with matching border please synn-kun. whatever fits nicely :33
> 
> will rep you both once i'm not 24'ed.







Chuck said:


> Where is this from?



Desolation of Smaug


----------



## Sunako (Mar 25, 2014)

Stock please


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> Didn't save it so I no longer have it. Sorry.
> 
> He's Black Mask from Batman, and I found it on Deviantart if you want to search for yourself. I couldn't find it but you may have better luck.



I know who the character was, and trust me, I tried 

Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 25, 2014)

Here Vae, I found it. 





Sunako said:


> Stock please


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2014)

taking this


----------



## Table (Mar 25, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking.  Also 24'd but will rep later :3


----------



## Jagger (Mar 25, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


>


Thank you !


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 25, 2014)

​


----------



## ℛei (Mar 26, 2014)

;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Mar 26, 2014)

;;
;;​


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2014)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 26, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> 
> ​


taking these


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 26, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​


Taking. Thank you ℛei .


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 26, 2014)

is this wendy?


----------



## Impact (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, that's from the lastest chapters.

Using um, nevermind its spoilers if I say anything.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah, I just read the chapter lol thanks


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Boa Hancock (Mar 27, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Do you have this in 150x200?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 27, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



taking. thanks :33


----------



## kyochi (Mar 27, 2014)

thanksss 


Stock? Also, taking


----------



## Blαck (Mar 27, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Stock? Also, taking


----------



## Chad (Mar 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Chad (Mar 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Elias (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks                 .


----------



## Chad (Mar 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2014)

Rep if taking~​


----------



## Impact (Mar 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> /CENTER]​




Mine.

Resize please!​


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Mine.
> 
> Resize please!


----------



## Impact (Mar 29, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Stelios (Mar 29, 2014)

I think these are crap but i made them anyway  
Ill put some effort to this idea at a later time i guess

;


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



150x150 plz.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 29, 2014)

trash;


​


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 29, 2014)

cont;

​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:
			
		

>



Kawaiiii 

taking 

resize the gif fo me pls mah mofo 

also, gotta spread


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> 150x150 plz.



Like this?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 30, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Like this?



Perfect. 

EDIT: Actually can you resize it keeping the same effects and the border but zoomed out just a little so it fits well as 150x avy please?

EDIT: nvm thanks though


----------



## trance (Mar 30, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> cont;
> 
> ​



Love this! 

Can I just have it at 150x150 with a thin black border please?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Love this!
> 
> Can I just have it at 150x150 with a thin black border please?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 30, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​


yes **


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 30, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Like this?



have you asked permission from the maker of that avatar to edit it? because this is not the request thread, this is the giveaways thread. requests for modification of the giveaways are directed to whoever made the avatars/sigs as they are theirs. unless they have given you consent to make edits for them, common courtesy dictates you leave them alone.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 30, 2014)

Welp. I saw nobody doing it, so I just remade it. Also, I tracked down the original stock to remake it, so there was no use of the actual image.


----------



## Drums (Mar 30, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



i cant rep. can i still take this set?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 30, 2014)

StrawHeart said:


> i cant rep. can i still take this set?



Absolutely.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 30, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Welp. I saw nobody doing it, so I just remade it. Also, I tracked down the original stock to remake it, so there was no use of the actual image.



fact remains that the request was for the maker of the avatar, not for anyone else. it doesn't matter if they had not gotten to it yet, it doesn't matter if you tracked down the stock by yourself, you don't have the right to go ahead and steal someone's request.

you can do that in the request thread all you like since requests are for anyone willing to take them on. but in here, don't.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 30, 2014)

Was I supposed to ignore that post and just leave it like that?


----------



## Krippy (Mar 30, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



can I get this resized with a thin black border?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> fact remains that the request was for the maker of the avatar, not for anyone else. it doesn't matter if they had not gotten to it yet, it doesn't matter if you tracked down the stock by yourself, you don't have the right to go ahead and steal someone's request.
> 
> you can do that in the request thread all you like since requests are for anyone willing to take them on. but in here, don't.



It's cool James, I don't mind that he( or she? ) took the request, as long as the person who claimed it is happy, I'm good.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 30, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Welp. I saw nobody doing it, so I just remade it. Also, I tracked down the original stock to remake it, so there was no use of the actual image.



That seems like too much work mate. I understand that you wanted to help but that request was only done yesterday. BlackniteSwartz usually replies late to people, from what I've seen, but he does his work. 

Normally, I'd go against James and tell him that it's alright because other people do what you did all the time, but in this case, you didn't really edit the avatar to the user's needs. Like, give it the special effects that the owner gave it, or the border. So if you can't give it as is, then I suggest you just don't. 

Just for future reference.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 30, 2014)

The thing is, BN, that the request-ee wasn't pleased with the edit, and that matters too. In the end, he just said nevermind. lol


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 30, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Was I supposed to ignore that post and just leave it like that?



basically. the owner would get to it in their own time. 

like i said, common courtesy. you can tackle on as many requests as you like in the request thread but in the giveaways thread, try not to. there will be some owners, like blackniteswartz who are cool with it, even when it's rather disrespectful to them, and there are others who will call you out on it. 

same thing happened to stelios a little while back.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> It's cool James, I don't mind that he( or she? ) took the request, as long as the person who claimed it is happy, I'm good.



Thanks. Sorry if I offended you.



kyochi said:


> That seems like too much work mate. I understand that you wanted to help but that request was only done yesterday. BlackniteSwartz usually replies late to people, from what I've seen, but he does his work.
> 
> Normally, I'd go against James and tell him that it's alright because other people do what you did all the time, but in this case, you didn't really edit the avatar to the user's needs. Like, give it the special effects that the owner gave it, or the border. So if you can't give it as is, then I suggest you just don't.
> 
> Just for future reference.



I hadn't noticed that until you pointed it out. I will take it into account.



kyochi said:


> The thing is, BN, that the request-ee wasn't pleased with the edit, and that matters too. In the end, he just said nevermind. lol



I'll try to make a better work next time (though with limited info and size constraints, I believe stuff getting cut will be a problem.

@James I will take it into account...


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 30, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> @James I will take it into account...



no problem. just giving you a heads up too so that drama doesn't ensue lol. 

and ane can now delete these posts


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 30, 2014)

On other news... Two up from myself. Feel free to do as desired and leave a good tip behind if you would...


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 30, 2014)

Whoa I didn't even realized that it was different people, I just saw that avatar was being resized. Silly me. 

It was partially my fault for not paying attention. 

Thanks for the avy Blacknite. 

And thanks Sleipnyr for the efforts.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 30, 2014)

Krippy said:


> can I get this resized with a thin black border?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 30, 2014)

​


----------



## trance (Mar 31, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



Can I have this at 150x150 please?


----------



## Drums (Mar 31, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Absolutely.



thanks!


----------



## Bonly (Mar 31, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



Can I get these in 150X150 please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 31, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this at 150x150 please?






Bonly said:


> Can I get these in 150X150 please?


----------



## Bonly (Mar 31, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Impact (Mar 31, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking, can you add dotted borders please.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, can you add dotted borders please.


----------



## Impact (Mar 31, 2014)

Repped


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 31, 2014)

Since no one else jumped on it, taking.

Will rep.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 1, 2014)

Taking, thanks.

Can I have this borderless/stock, please?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Taking, thanks.
> 
> Can I have this borderless/stock, please?







I actually made it look worse really


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 1, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



150x200 with any cool looking border plox? :33


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2014)

taking this


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2014)

for resize & border ask via VMs




rep plz <3​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2014)

dis is mine


----------



## Impact (Apr 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> for resize & border ask via VMs
> 
> 
> rep plz <3​



Goddamn this is beautiful. 

Resize please.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



Taking, thank you kindly.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Goddamn this is beautiful.
> 
> Resize please.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice 

gotta spread.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 1, 2014)

Taking. Thanks meng.

EDIT: Is trying to rep again, but good god...


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 2, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking


150x pls?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 2, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> 150x pls?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Jagger (Apr 4, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​


150x150, please?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 4, 2014)

i'll take this


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 4, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150, please?


----------



## Jagger (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you! Repped!


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 4, 2014)

*Pt. 1*


​


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 4, 2014)

*Pt. 2*


​
I can add borders or resize if necessary.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 4, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking this one, thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _random sigs_ 













credit & rep plz <3


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 5, 2014)

​


----------



## ℛei (Apr 5, 2014)

;;
;;​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 5, 2014)

Rei said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you  will rep you again when I can


----------



## ℛei (Apr 5, 2014)

dont worry about that :33


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 5, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;;​



taking 150x150 pls?


----------



## ℛei (Apr 5, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> taking 150x150 pls?



;


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Selva (Apr 5, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​


eddie <333333
150x200 please?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 5, 2014)

junk;

​


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 5, 2014)

op ish;


​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 5, 2014)

i HATE YOU I WANT THEM ALL FUCKf


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 5, 2014)

kyochi said:


> i HATE YOU I WANT THEM ALL FUCKf





so take some


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 5, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> junk;
> 
> ​



I'm taking this.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 5, 2014)

Selva said:


> eddie <333333
> 150x200 please?



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ace (Apr 5, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> op ish;
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 5, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



taking      .


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2014)

Some epic FT moment I extracted.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 6, 2014)

​


----------



## ℛei (Apr 6, 2014)

takes for future use,thanks :3


----------



## familyparka (Apr 6, 2014)

*L*ittle flash set





*R*ep if taking ~​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 6, 2014)

Taking.         .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 6, 2014)

ane said:


>



Taking, thank you.

Will rep.


----------



## Ace (Apr 6, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



I will rep you for each. 



Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



Mine.


----------



## trance (Apr 7, 2014)

Taking. 24'd right now. Will rep when not. :33


----------



## Sine (Apr 7, 2014)

takan    .


----------



## Selva (Apr 7, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you


----------



## Blαck (Apr 8, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*
​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 8, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking, 150x150 please.

Could I also have the stock?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2014)

all of my reps

can i have the stocks too?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 8, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Taking, 150x150 please.
> 
> Could I also have the stock?







Blunt said:


> all of my reps
> 
> can i have the stocks too?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 8, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> op ish;
> 
> ​



taking

150x150 plz?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 8, 2014)

200x200 please.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 8, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> taking
> 
> 150x150 plz?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 8, 2014)

Sasuke said:


>



Arigatou   ~


----------



## Marcο (Apr 8, 2014)

taking

will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you have this in 150x200? If not, I'll take it anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## Uffie (Apr 8, 2014)

Synn said:


> Do you have this in 150x200? If not, I'll take it anyway.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2014)

Uffie said:


> Hope that's ok, didn't have one so had to remake it.



It's perfect. Will rep again whenever I can. Thanks!


----------



## kyochi (Apr 8, 2014)

Uffieee :33 You're making avatars again, yatta!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 8, 2014)

Taking, but could you please resize for 150x150? :3


----------



## Seiji (Apr 8, 2014)

Taking this.


----------



## familyparka (Apr 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 8, 2014)

​


----------



## SLB (Apr 8, 2014)

taking        .


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2014)

Taking. Can I just have it reduced to senior size please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 8, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I just have it reduced to senior size please?


----------



## SLB (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh and kai do you happen to have the stock for the avatar I took?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 9, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



oooooh i canz haz stocks please???


----------



## ℛei (Apr 9, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 9, 2014)

Rei said:
			
		

>



Taking :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 9, 2014)

moody said:


> Oh and kai do you happen to have the stock for the avatar I took?





aiyanah said:


> oooooh i canz haz stocks please???


----------



## Panther (Apr 9, 2014)

familyparka said:


> ​


 Taking. Dat ass


----------



## Ace (Apr 9, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



Taking this. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2014)

rep only ~<3​


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;;​



Taking these two.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 9, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​





Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3​



taking these two :33

will have to spread for you kai.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 9, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking, but could you please resize for 150x150? :3



Sorry for the wait 


@Sherlock


----------



## Blαck (Apr 9, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 9, 2014)

oooh dis

gotta spread


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 9, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sorry for the wait



No problem, and thanks.

Repping.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 9, 2014)

ℛei said:


> .​





Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3​



150x150, please?


----------



## Sieves (Apr 10, 2014)

here's khaleesi


----------



## Blunt (Apr 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 10, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only ~<3





BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*



Taking, thanks.

Edit: Need to spread before I can rep you Snow Princess


----------



## ℛei (Apr 10, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150, please?


;


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 10, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150, please?








BiNexus said:


> Taking, thanks.
> 
> Edit: Need to spread before I can rep you Snow Princess



in case you wanted 150x150


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 10, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



don't think anyone took this yet.

150x150 pls?


----------



## Impact (Apr 10, 2014)

^Pretty sure krippy took that a while ago NB.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Bansai (Apr 10, 2014)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 10, 2014)

Taking this one

Thank you <3


----------



## trance (Apr 10, 2014)

Taking this. Can I just have it senior-sized with a thin black border?


----------



## SLB (Apr 10, 2014)

150x150 with dotted borders please?


----------



## Bansai (Apr 10, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking this. Can I just have it senior-sized with a thin black border?


​



moody said:


> 150x150 with dotted borders please?



I'm surprised and shocked that you didn't ask for a black and white border again. 

​
There you go.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2014)

​
Rep if taking, please
Resizes/adding borders (etc.) all possible if requested.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2014)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please
Resizes/adding borders (etc.) all possible if requested.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 10, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> Resizes/adding borders (etc.) all possible if requested.



taking. can i have a border that suits it nicely please? :33


----------



## Jagger (Apr 10, 2014)

Scizor said:


> .
> 
> Rep if taking, please
> Resizes/adding borders (etc.) all possible if requested.​



Taking! ​


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2014)

Scizor said:
			
		

>



Taking these two.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 10, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 10, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please



Taking, and will do chief.


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3



Taking and already repped but can I just have it at 150x150 please?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 11, 2014)

150x150        ?


----------



## Bansai (Apr 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> 150x150        ?



Sure thing.


----------



## Chad (Apr 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Lyanna (Apr 11, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​







Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



Taking these. Thanks Snow :33


----------



## Scizor (Apr 11, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> taking. can i have a border that suits it nicely please? :33



Sure:
​
Just let me know if you'd like another variation of these borders, or if you'd like a border with other colors/another color) =)



JoJo said:


> 150x150        ?





Sant? said:


> Taking these two.



Just in case:
​


JoJo said:


> 150x150        ?



Sure:
​


----------



## Hellblazer (Apr 11, 2014)

Senior?                                                  ? Oh and border too


----------



## Scizor (Apr 11, 2014)

^This isn't the General requests thread.


Hellblazer said:


> Senior?                                                  ? Oh and border too



Here you go:
​


----------



## Stelios (Apr 11, 2014)

Scizor said:


> ^This isn't the General requests thread.
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> ​



aw shit sorry


----------



## Scizor (Apr 11, 2014)

Stelios said:


> aw shit sorry



It was an honest mistake, don't worry about it =)

(If there'll be more discussion about this, let's take it to VMs/PMs though)


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



Taking this one.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 11, 2014)

Ragyo Battle Set Concept:

;​


----------



## Dark (Apr 11, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



Taking, can I get them in 125x125 with dotted border?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2014)

mostly JJBA;




​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 11, 2014)

dis


----------



## Chad (Apr 11, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get them in 125x125 with dotted border?






I'll be taking this, thank you.

And I would love to have the stock if I may.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2014)

Astral said:


> And I would love to have the stock if I may.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks     

150x150?


----------



## Elias (Apr 11, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​





Sasuke said:


> mostly JJBA;
> 
> ​



lovely    <3


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> thanks
> 
> 150x150?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 11, 2014)

Sasuke said:


>


----------



## Impact (Apr 11, 2014)

Takin,  Resized plus dotted borders please!


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Takin,  Resized plus dotted borders please!



hrm, doesn't look that great at 150x150, I tried


----------



## Impact (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks alright to me. 

Thanks


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​





Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please


these are now property of aiya


----------



## Dark (Apr 11, 2014)

Astral said:


> .



Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking and already repped but can I just have it at 150x150 please?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 11, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> mostly JJBA;
> ​



mine!           ! 
thx!

brb have to spread


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks you


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## ℛei (Apr 12, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



can i have those 150 x 200 please?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 12, 2014)

cin took an ava i wanted


----------



## ℛei (Apr 12, 2014)

;;
;;
;​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2014)

ℛei said:


> can i have those 150 x 200 please?


----------



## ℛei (Apr 12, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



thanks snow


----------



## kyochi (Apr 12, 2014)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

>



Aigoo editing muy last post to take these  please resize the larger avy snow


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 12, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



taking the one of her smiling


----------



## pfft (Apr 12, 2014)

i want this one


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Aigoo editing muy last post to take these  please resize the larger avy snow


----------



## pfft (Apr 12, 2014)

im 24 hr atm but will rep asap


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2014)

that's alright.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 12, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Impact (Apr 12, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> [C]  ][/CENTER]



Fucking yes 

Resize.


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 13, 2014)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 13, 2014)

*Pt. 1*


​


----------



## Bonly (Apr 13, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking these, thanks


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 13, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 13, 2014)

*Pt. 2*



​
I can resize or add borders if necessary.


----------



## Ace (Apr 13, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



Mine. Thanks Joo. :3


----------



## Table (Apr 13, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



I don't think anyone took these....
Taking!  Thanks :3


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Apr 13, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> TER]​




Taking,  can you add dotted borders?​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 13, 2014)

Taking. Commencing reppage.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 13, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can you add dotted borders?



Here you are:


----------



## Impact (Apr 13, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thanks,  24'd at the moment.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 13, 2014)

I got you Croc


----------



## Blαck (Apr 13, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Fucking yes
> 
> Resize.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 13, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



Took the nonon ones


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> ​



Taking and already repped but can I just have them with a dotted border please?


----------



## Sine (Apr 13, 2014)

taking this.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking and already repped but can I just have them with a dotted border please?




​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 14, 2014)

Blunt said:


> ​



edgy-kun do you have a 150x200 version of this one?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2014)

i don't


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 14, 2014)

too bad


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2014)

i cant try to recreate it

gimme a minute


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2014)

as close as i could get it


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Jagger (Apr 14, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking           .


----------



## sworder (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Apr 14, 2014)

​
I can resize or change borders if necessary.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 14, 2014)

taking this forever


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 14, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can resize or change borders if necessary.


Taking, thank you.:33


----------



## pfft (Apr 14, 2014)

ok you guys are cruel.. i dont have any big avatar shit.. i want that shit but normal size


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2014)

we should rename the thread to Dany Giveaway Thread

and lol because she actually was given away



pfft said:


> ok you guys are cruel.. i dont have any big avatar shit.. i want that shit but normal size


just quote whichever ones you want and ask for resizes


----------



## pfft (Apr 14, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can resize or change borders if necessary.



i dare you to resize these to the normal avatar size of 150x150

or w/e it is.

PS omg i see your hannibal avatars.. i think you spoilered me but love them.  <3 

just saying


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 14, 2014)

pfft said:


> i dare you to resize these to the normal avatar size of 150x150
> 
> or w/e it is.
> 
> ...



Here you are:


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2014)

Did you smudge this one yourself? It's really good.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 14, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Did you smudge this one yourself? It's really good.



Nah, I didn't. It was what really caught my eye when I saw the stock.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 14, 2014)

​
**


----------



## JoJo (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine. Resize pls?

24'd. Will get you later.


----------



## sworder (Apr 15, 2014)

sure thing :33


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 15, 2014)

Taking, will rep.


Ditto, but could I get a 150x150 resize? :3


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 15, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Ditto, but could I get a 150x150 resize? :3


----------



## trance (Apr 15, 2014)

Can I have this at senior-sized with a thin black border please?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks meng. :3


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 15, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Table (Apr 15, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can resize or change borders if necessary.



Can I have this one in 150x150 if possible?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 15, 2014)

Table said:


> Can I have this one in 150x150 if possible?



Here you are:


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this at senior-sized with a thin black border please?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>



I'm taking these two. Thank you :3


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Sasuke (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Blunt (Apr 15, 2014)

taking these

24'd


----------



## kyochi (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke said:
			
		

>



Ahh, thank you Sasuke. You saved me. 


EDIT: lol I'm 24 hour'ed :') 

EDIT2: I didn't realize the Aizen avatar had a border, please re-size !!!! thnx


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 15, 2014)

borderless if you prefer that


----------



## kyochi (Apr 15, 2014)

I want the border (( it looks fancier. I'll still take the above though ~ 


Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## Uffie (Apr 16, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



Taking, thanks


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 16, 2014)

​
I can resize and/or add borders if necessary.


----------



## Dark (Apr 16, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can resize and/or add borders if necessary.



Taking, where is this form? 
Also, is it possible to get this in 125x125 with a white border?


----------



## Bansai (Apr 16, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Hijikata!  Do you have this in 150x200 by any chance?



Dark said:


> Taking, where is this form?
> Also, is it possible to get this in 125x125 with a white border?



It's from Gintama. The name of the character is Kagura.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Apr 16, 2014)

AYYYYYY shit just got real.


----------



## Hellblazer (Apr 16, 2014)

Taking, is this 150x150? cant tell 
Edit: i think it is... border please.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 16, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Taking, is this 150x150? cant tell



Yep it is.


----------



## Hellblazer (Apr 16, 2014)

Borders please


----------



## pfft (Apr 16, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> /RedViper_zps14643db3.gif[/IMG]



OMG first 3 are mine!


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 16, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, where is this form?
> Also, is it possible to get this in 125x125 with a white border?


Here you are:




Gin said:


> Hijikata!  Do you have this in 150x200 by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are:


----------



## Dark (Apr 16, 2014)

> Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to cut out a lot of frames (and there weren't many to begin with) and reduce the quality to get it under 100kb.



Oh, this has to do with me not having senior avatar size? Anyway thank you, I appreciate it. I guess I will keep the 150x150 for when I get the permission to use it.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 16, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Borders please


----------



## Slacker (Apr 16, 2014)

Can you resize this?


----------



## Monochrome (Apr 16, 2014)

☆Game of Thrones stuff (Sorry, not much today)☆



☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 16, 2014)

Slacker said:


> Can you resize this?


----------



## pfft (Apr 16, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can resize and/or add borders if necessary.



omg i didnt see this till jus tnow

blinded by oberyn

its perfect.. i want this as well. 

i think i need to spread for you.  LOVE IT


----------



## Zeno (Apr 16, 2014)

Just going to post a couple things I made. I'm still largely a beginner, and I understand if you don't like them. Reps if taking please.



edit: threw in one of trunks


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 16, 2014)

*A few Captain America avatars:*


----------



## SLB (Apr 17, 2014)

taking +rep


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 17, 2014)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuus

gotta sprud


----------



## Impact (Apr 17, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Results of some experimenting:
> 
> 
> Rep and cred if taking, please​




been meaning to take these 

will rep and cred 



Resize with rounded borders?​


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking this, can I have it in senior size?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> Taking this, can I have it in senior size?


----------



## Impact (Apr 17, 2014)

Sasuke said:


>



thanks


----------



## Zeno (Apr 17, 2014)

Damn Sauce where you getting these stocks from?


----------



## kyochi (Apr 17, 2014)

Sasuke said:
			
		

>



t-taking, I guess


----------



## trance (Apr 17, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking can I just have it with a rounded border please?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 18, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Just going to post a couple things I made. I'm still largely a beginner, and I understand if you don't like them. Reps if taking please.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: threw in one of trunks



taking trunks


----------



## Blαck (Apr 18, 2014)

Rep if Taking~

​


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 18, 2014)

Taking.      .


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> ​



taking :33


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 18, 2014)

Actually, taking too:


>



x150 pls.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 18, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Actually, taking too:
> 
> 
> x150 pls.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 18, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 18, 2014)

rep only <3​


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 18, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3



Taking, thanks. :33


----------



## pfft (Apr 18, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



i want this 24hr atm :I


----------



## Bansai (Apr 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~​



Taking this one. Thanks!


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only <3​



is it at all possible to get this in 150x200?


----------



## Chuck (Apr 18, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



Where is this from?


----------



## Table (Apr 18, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Where is this from?



I wanna say it's from Divergent?


----------



## Table (Apr 18, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆Game of Thrones stuff (Sorry, not much today)☆
> 
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



Has anyone taken this yet?

If not, miiine.


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 18, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Resize pls      :33


----------



## kyochi (Apr 18, 2014)

I know you'll hate me for doing dis, but 



			
				Joo said:
			
		

>



deleting my last posts to take these


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 18, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> is it at all possible to get this in 150x200?


no sorry i don't have the gif anymore.  




Chuck said:


> Where is this from?





Table said:


> I wanna say it's from Divergent?


yeah, it's from the characters poster.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 18, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 18, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



taking   .


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2014)

Yorie said:


> [





grabin' these


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 18, 2014)

​


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> no sorry i don't have the gif anymore.


oh
ok


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 19, 2014)

So many to choose from, but taking.

Will rep.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 19, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



Taking these two, you ninja. Will rep you twice for both of them.


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Resize pls      :33


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 19, 2014)

*Pt. 1*

​


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 19, 2014)

*Pt. 2*

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Dark (Apr 19, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.





BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking, can I get them in 125x125 please?

Edit: Need to spread.
Now I am 24'd :/


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 19, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get them in 125x125 please?
> 
> Edit: Need to spread.
> Now I am 24'd :/



Here you are:


----------



## Impact (Apr 19, 2014)

Taking,  can you resize with dotted borders?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 19, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  can you resize with dotted borders?



Here you are:


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2014)

moar

give me moar of your Scrubs sets


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>



danke        .


----------



## Zeno (Apr 19, 2014)

Senior size with dotted border please.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 19, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Senior size with dotted border please.



Here you are:


----------



## Meia (Apr 19, 2014)

Lovely, thank youuuu.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 19, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking this one. Could I also have the stock?:33

EDIT: Gotta spread.
EDIT: 24'd.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 19, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Taking this one. Could I also have the stock?:33


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 20, 2014)

rep me if taking 


​


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 20, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:
			
		

>



taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 20, 2014)

Pretty girl is mine. Thank you


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> rep me if taking
> 
> 
> ​





Le mine,can you resize the gif one plss :33


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 20, 2014)

here's a borderless version if you want to crop it yourself or whatever sometime


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> here's a borderless version if you want to crop it yourself or whatever sometime



Thanx sasuke <3


----------



## Blαck (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> [CENTER[/CENTER]



taking this one.


----------



## Table (Apr 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Stealing this.  Thanks!


----------



## trance (Apr 20, 2014)

Resize with rounded borders please?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 20, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize with rounded borders please?


----------



## Elias (Apr 20, 2014)

>



<3333

Could it be possible to get the naruto one 150x200?


----------



## Vice (Apr 21, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Shaz (Apr 21, 2014)

Yep thanks.

EDIT: Also taking this, since Blunt has allowed me to take it -


----------



## Vermin (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## trance (Apr 21, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking. Already repped.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 21, 2014)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

>



taking


----------



## Ace (Apr 21, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking this. 

Resize please. :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 21, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking.:33

Stock?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 21, 2014)

taking


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 21, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 21, 2014)

who is this?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 21, 2014)

Blunt said:


> who is this?



Not a clue. I don't think he's from a particular anime because I image searched the stock and found nothing. I got it from a random wallpaper.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, just searched myself and it's an OC named Toboe by Mezamero on DA.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 21, 2014)

​I can add borders and/or resize.


----------



## shippofox (Apr 21, 2014)

i can resize and borders let me know


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I can add borders and/or resize.



Taking, and 150x150 resize please. :3


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 21, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking, and 150x150 resize please. :3



I don't know which angle you'd like best so I cropped a few :3

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I don't know which angle you'd like best so I cropped a few :3
> 
> ​



Personally, I think I like the first the best, but thanks for the resize and the options.

Will try to rep when I can again. lol


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



if you could do this without the border that would be fabulous


----------



## Misao (Apr 22, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 22, 2014)

Misao said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 22, 2014)

Taking thanks!

EDIT: Let me spread


----------



## Krippy (Apr 22, 2014)

resize please


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Ace (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​




Taking. Will rep for each. Can you resize the first one please. :33


----------



## JoJo (Apr 23, 2014)

No one has taken this yet, so yeah, thanks.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke said:


>



Thank you. :3


----------



## Blunt (Apr 23, 2014)

taking


----------



## Blαck (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry about that wait 


Ace said:


> Taking this.
> 
> Resize please. :33





Kai Jr. said:


> Taking.:33
> 
> Stock?





aiyanah said:


> if you could do this without the border that would be fabulous



Not a problem


----------



## trance (Apr 23, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke said:
			
		

>



*PANTS* T-TAKING 


TAKIGN EVERYTHing.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Is this from the anime?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 24, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Is this from the anime?



Yup, we're on episode three of Stardust Crusaders.:3


----------



## Ghost (Apr 24, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



150 x 150 please.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 24, 2014)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 please.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost (Apr 24, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __



ty mate         .


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 24, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Not a problem



will rep you once i'm off 24'd~


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​



100x100, please


----------



## Misao (Apr 24, 2014)

Joo said:


> 100x100, please


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 24, 2014)

could you possibly make this one x200?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 24, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> could you possibly make this one x200?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 24, 2014)

love ya ane
and i'm still 24'd


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



i'll take this one  thanks!


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 24, 2014)

​


----------



## shippofox (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Apr 24, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 25, 2014)

​
cred and rep are a must if you use them.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 25, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking, dotted borders please.:33

And, can you perhaps make the ava Black & White?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 25, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> ​
> cred and rep are a must if you use them.



What and where is this from?  What episode?

(claiming once I find the episode #)


----------



## Blunt (Apr 25, 2014)

150x200               ?


----------



## Selva (Apr 25, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​


Thank you <3


----------



## shippofox (Apr 25, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 150x200               ?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 25, 2014)

Here you go Kyochi []


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 25, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 25, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking 

Which series?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2014)

​


----------



## ℛei (Apr 25, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



taking

can i have them 150 x 200 pls


----------



## kyochi (Apr 25, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Here you go Kyochi []



Thanks cheeky!


----------



## Elias (Apr 25, 2014)

>


domo        .


----------



## Blunt (Apr 25, 2014)

ooooooooooooooooh

gotta spread


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Thanks cheeky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kubish (Apr 25, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Is Deidara tounge kissing his hand?


----------



## Dark (Apr 25, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Where is this from?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 25, 2014)

Rep n Cred if you get


----------



## Mar Azul (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you .


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 25, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Taking, dotted borders please.:33
> 
> And, can you perhaps make the ava Black & White?



Here you are, hope you like it:





Mochi said:


> Taking
> 
> Which series?



From the recent Veronica Mars movie. 



ℛei said:


> taking
> 
> can i have them 150 x 200 pls





The second one is, unfortunately, one of the only ones in the batch that can't be resized to 150x200; the source's dimensions were 240somthingx168, and there was text. Sorry.


Sorry for the late replies; have been at work all day.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 25, 2014)

Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2014)

Dark said:


> Where is this from?


----------



## Shaz (Apr 25, 2014)

Dark said:


> Where is this from?



It seems to be from "Dramatical Murder", the character being "Aoba".


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 25, 2014)

Ace said:


> Taking. Will rep for each. :33



I hate to be that guy, but I haven't seen Ace use this ava much at all in 48 hours.

If someone can say otherwise, I won't press it. (Because let's be honest, I haven't been awake for that long.)

It's just really hard to pass up a K-ON! ava, is all. :3


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​




Taking these two.​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 25, 2014)

Awkwaaaaaaaard


----------



## Rob (Apr 25, 2014)

^Sick Ulquiorra Avatar.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2014)

Oops, didn't see Kyochi's post.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 25, 2014)

cred and rep please.


----------



## Elias (Apr 25, 2014)

Edited previous post so I can take this one. 

will rep in 24


----------



## ℛei (Apr 25, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> The second one is, unfortunately, one of the only ones in the batch that can't be resized to 150x200; the source's dimensions were 240somthingx168, and there was text. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late replies; have been at work all day.



thank you!


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 25, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


>





Sasuke said:


> ​



 Thanks!


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Jagger (Apr 26, 2014)

150x150 please?


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Blunt (Apr 26, 2014)

taking this


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 26, 2014)

Ace said:


> Taking. Will rep for each. :33





~Zaxxon~ said:


> I hate to be that guy, but I haven't seen Ace use this ava much at all in 48 hours.
> 
> If someone can say otherwise, I won't press it. (Because let's be honest, I haven't been awake for that long.)
> 
> It's just really hard to pass up a K-ON! ava, is all. :3



I hope that's a yes, because taking. Will try to rep again when possible.

Feel free to contact me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 26, 2014)

random avies

;;
;;
;​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 26, 2014)

OKAY, LAST CHANGE, _*I SWEAR IT*_ 

DELETING MY LAST POSTS 



			
				Rei said:
			
		

>



TAKING


----------



## ℛei (Apr 26, 2014)

kyochi said:


> wow Rei is being so cruel to me rn



im sorry


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 26, 2014)

​
Need anything just tell me​


----------



## Stelios (Apr 26, 2014)

;


----------



## Ace (Apr 26, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ]​



Taking. Gonna have to spread. 



~Zaxxon~ said:


> I hate to be that guy, but I haven't seen Ace use this ava much at all in 48 hours.
> 
> If someone can say otherwise, I won't press it. (Because let's be honest, I haven't been awake for that long.)
> 
> It's just really hard to pass up a K-ON! ava, is all. :3


 

I haven't use it at all so go ahead.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 26, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> cred and rep please.



I will for the love of all things good and nice rep you as hard as possible if you tell me what episode/opening this is from


I'll also use it after Elias is done with it so expect him and me to be all up in your CP soon


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 26, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> I will for the love of all things good and nice rep you as hard as possible if you tell me what episode/opening this is from
> 
> 
> I'll also use it after Elias is done with it so expect him and me to be all up in your CP soon



it's from Naruto OP 3, Kenneth.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 26, 2014)

rep and cred please


----------



## Blunt (Apr 26, 2014)

yuuuuuuuuzzzzzzz


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 26, 2014)

*Naruto OP 6 - Variations*





rep and cred please. BW variations on the next post.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 26, 2014)

rep and cred please.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll take these two, thanks.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Bansai (Apr 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Shaz (Apr 26, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



150x150?

Thanks.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 26, 2014)

Shaz said:


> 150x150?
> 
> Thanks.



Sure thing, man. 

​


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 26, 2014)

Seeing a beautiful 150x200 get requested down to a 150x150 breaks my heart. This thread is tough sometimes.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 26, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Seeing a beautiful 150x200 get requested down to a 150x150 breaks my heart. This thread is tough sometimes.



Me too


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 26, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Seeing a beautiful 150x200 get requested down to a 150x150 breaks my heart. This thread is tough sometimes.



That's exactly why I didn't want to take any of Snow Princess' Idolm@ster avas. They just looked too good to me in 150x200. lol


----------



## shippofox (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2014)

rep only~​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2014)

rep only~​


----------



## Impact (Apr 26, 2014)

Taking this.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 26, 2014)

Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2014)

rep only~​


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 26, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~​



Would a 150x200 be possible?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2014)

rep only~​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2014)

rep only~​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Would a 150x200 be possible?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 26, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~​





Snow Princess said:


> rep only~​



Taking these two.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank     you.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 26, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## shippofox (Apr 27, 2014)

cant resize these but can add borders


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 27, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> ​
> Need anything just tell me​



I wish to take this one~


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



yoink **


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 27, 2014)

;

Taking these from the previous page.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 27, 2014)

rep and cred


----------



## kyochi (Apr 27, 2014)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

>



Taking! They're awesome.


----------



## Solace (Apr 27, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~



gonna nab this, do you know who the original artist for all of those avatars is? or could you link to all the stocks because they're amazing.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 27, 2014)

^  they're from pixiv;


----------



## Hellblazer (Apr 27, 2014)

Taking
150x150 with border pls.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 27, 2014)

​


----------



## shippofox (Apr 27, 2014)

i can resize and border


----------



## kyochi (Apr 27, 2014)

ooh pretty 

editing my last post to take this one  

@ ane: help everyone [and me] by adding a new rule that states that once you take stuff you can't edit your post anymore and must wait the 24* hours to grab again 



thank u.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 27, 2014)

a few leftover jjba avies;

​


----------



## shippofox (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Apr 27, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Taking
> 150x150 with border pls.



For next time (if requesting from me, or anyone else) it'd really help us out if you were a bit more specific on what type of border you'd like (e.g. Black and White border, Dotted border, White border etc.)

Hope you like one of these:


----------



## Jagger (Apr 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> .
> .
> .​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


This is fucking bullshit, why can't I wear 150x200 avatars?

150x150 pls.


----------



## pfft (Apr 27, 2014)

i wished i would have asked for that avatar T__T 

binexus how could you! T__T


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> This is fucking bullshit, why can't I wear 150x200 avatars?
> 
> 150x150 pls.



Here you are:



And it is, indeed, a travesty. 



pfft said:


> i wished i would have asked for that avatar T__T
> 
> binexus how could you! T__T



pfft you best know these avas are moving like hotcakes. I'm sure you'll find something else either from me or from the other talented contributors.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 27, 2014)

rep and cred. some may be reposts but i didn't get a chance to check.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you, BiNexus!


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

to celebrate my coming back i'll donate a bunch of tags that i don't use 
cred is appreciated~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pfft (Apr 28, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



min                          e


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 28, 2014)

*yay for 20 img limit*

Some artists' of MTG stuff:

Jason Chan




Dan Scott



Michael Komarck



Raymond Swanland



Jana Schirmer & Johannes Voss



----------------------------------------------------
​
I can resize and/or add borders if necessary.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 28, 2014)

Taking thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2014)

Thorin said:


> resize please


----------



## pfft (Apr 28, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Some artists' of MTG stuff:
> 
> Jason Chan
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Elias (Apr 28, 2014)

>


Need to spread.


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



can i get a senior size of this pls? <3


----------



## kyochi (Apr 28, 2014)

HAHAHA resize


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 28, 2014)

kyochi said:


> HAHAHA resize







elias said:


> Need to spread.



plain & rounded if that's more your thing


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 28, 2014)

Welp, taking. lol

Will rep. 

EDIT: When possible.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 28, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



150x150 on the second one (Delsin) and source as well please

Also, what manga/anime is the last avatar from?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> can i get a senior size of this pls? <3


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



 thank you so much snowy <3[/size[



Gogeta said:


> 150x150 on the second one (Delsin) and source as well please
> 
> Also, what manga/anime is the last avatar from?



If I'm not mistaken, I believe that's Ranga from BlazBlue. I haven't played them in a while though. oAo Good games.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 28, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> 150x150 on the second one (Delsin) and source as well please
> 
> Also, what manga/anime is the last avatar from?



Here you are:





Un-Chan's got the right idea, but the character's name is Ragna. He is indeed from the Blazblue series, and they are good games.


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Un-Chan's got the right idea, but the character's name is Ragna. He is indeed from the Blazblue series, and they are good games.



so close! i'm horrible with names for some reason.

But yes, excellent games. They even had a chibified version of the game in the DSi store.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 28, 2014)

I can remove the animations on the large avys if you like, just playing around with some stuff.​


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 28, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


Taking. Thank you.:33


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2014)

swipes


----------



## Blαck (Apr 28, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



is there any way you can crop these into a 150x150? they're beautiful


----------



## trance (Apr 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:


>



Taking. Can I just have the one of Kakashi resized and both with a dotted border?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 29, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> is there any way you can crop these into a 150x150? they're beautiful


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


>



thank you! c:


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 29, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



may i have a colored border for this one? the kind that has different colors and everything :33


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 29, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I just have the one of Kakashi resized and both with a dotted border?


yus


----------



## Stelios (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Apr 29, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> may i have a colored border for this one? the kind that has different colors and everything :33



Here you are:





Stelios said:


>



What are these from?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 29, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> What are these from?




Chinese Man videoclip ^^


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



taking the first
would love a stock for the morrigan one...cause its already been taken


----------



## Monochrome (Apr 29, 2014)

☆Kagerou Days (150x150)☆






☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Vash (Apr 29, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆Kagerou Days (150x150)☆
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yoink

thank ya!


----------



## Monochrome (Apr 29, 2014)

☆miscellaneous Stuff☆






☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 29, 2014)

dis      mine


----------



## Vasco (Apr 29, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆Kagerou Days (150x150)☆
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit, i claim


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 29, 2014)

mine


----------



## Bansai (Apr 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 29, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Mines       .


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 29, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​




yoink

think I'm 24'd atm


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2014)

mine

gotta spread


----------



## Chad (Apr 29, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 29, 2014)

tanks


----------



## Blunt (Apr 29, 2014)

mine

gotta bread


----------



## Impact (Apr 29, 2014)

Gotta bread?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 29, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​





Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3



Awww yisss, taking.

Also:



​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 29, 2014)

oh gowd

you guys are killing me


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 29, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> taking the first
> would love a stock for the morrigan one...cause its already been taken



you can use it if you like. c: velvy finished my set, so i'll probably be using it for a while.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 29, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


>



You Cheeky bitch. Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking


----------



## Elias (Apr 29, 2014)

thanks      .


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 30, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking these

Need to spread


----------



## trance (Apr 30, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking. Can I just have them resized with a thin black border?


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2014)

Resize, por favor.


----------



## Cord (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 30, 2014)

Sant? said:


> Resize, por favor.



Here you are:


----------



## Dark (Apr 30, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​



Taking, can I get it in 125x125 one border-less and one with dotted border?



Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> ​



Can I get this in 125 x 125?


----------



## Hellblazer (Apr 30, 2014)

Taking.. 150x150


----------



## Bansai (Apr 30, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Taking.. 150x150



Sure thing.

​


----------



## Mochi (Apr 30, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred. some may be reposts but i didn't get a chance to check.



AH MY SWEET SAND BABIES 

I'll use it when I have my big avy priviliges :33


----------



## Selva (Apr 30, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​


Beautiful  I gotta spread, remind me if I forget to rep you >_<


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2014)

Selva said:


> Beautiful  I gotta spread, remind me if I forget to rep you >_<



I'll rep for you ^-^


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 30, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get it in 125x125 one border-less and one with dotted border?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get this in 125 x 125?


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Stelios (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 30, 2014)

150x150 please?


----------



## Monochrome (Apr 30, 2014)

☆miscellaneous Stuff☆






☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 30, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I just have them resized with a thin black border?


----------



## Chad (Apr 30, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get it in 125x125 one border-less and one with dotted border?


----------



## kyochi (Apr 30, 2014)

ahh, thank you Yorie :33 

Though I am afraid I am 24 hour'ed  will rep you as soon as I can


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking        <3  Gotta spread


----------



## Blunt (Apr 30, 2014)

gotta spread


----------



## Blαck (Apr 30, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> taking the first
> would love a stock for the morrigan one...cause its already been taken





*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking     this


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2014)

if you could drop the border on this that would be fabulous
thanks for the stock <3


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2014)

rep and cred if taking and using.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 30, 2014)

Could I have this one in 150x150 please and with a border? Thankss

Edit sorry.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Could I have this one in 150x150 please and with a border? Thankss
> 
> Edit sorry.



What kind of border?


----------



## Weapon (Apr 30, 2014)

Just a simple black one would be fine thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Just a simple black one would be fine thanks.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 30, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> if you could drop the border on this that would be fabulous
> thanks for the stock <3


​


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2014)

i'ma get back to you...once i spread
thankfully today has made that easier


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 1, 2014)

Mine. Thank you


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Can I have this in senior size and a version without border?


----------



## trance (May 1, 2014)

Taking. Can I just have a resize with a thin black border please?


----------



## Hellblazer (May 1, 2014)

:amazed
taking these


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 1, 2014)

Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 1, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I just have a resize with a thin black border please?


----------



## BiNexus (May 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yissssssssssssss. Need to spread, but I will rep you, even if I have to climb Meteor Falls to do so.


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Jαmes (May 1, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



omg synn i was waiting for you  

amazing borders for these plox.


----------



## Dark (May 1, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking, can I get this in 125x125 with dotted border?


----------



## kyochi (May 1, 2014)

wow, thank you so much you guys 

I don't know what to say :33


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (May 1, 2014)

dis        mine


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> omg synn i was waiting for you
> 
> amazing borders for these plox.







Dark said:


> Taking, can I get this in 125x125 with dotted border?


----------



## Selva (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (May 1, 2014)

Taking  SELVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Elias (May 1, 2014)

>



Thanks          :3


----------



## Imagine (May 1, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> ​


Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Dark (May 1, 2014)

Thank you. I hate the size limit, it looks epic in the original version.


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Vash (May 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​



ty              .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2014)

;  ; 

Can somebody rep Snow Princess for me, please?


----------



## kyochi (May 1, 2014)

No             .


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 1, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;  ;
> 
> Can somebody rep Snow Princess for me, please?



Gotcha, AS.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2014)

A few more DB related that I had on my files...

​


----------



## John Sheppard (May 1, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> A few more DB related that I had on my files...
> 
> ​



150x150 please?


----------



## Monochrome (May 1, 2014)

☆Daily graphic shit☆





☆ a little Noragami (150x150)☆



☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## trance (May 1, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> A few more DB related that I had on my files...
> 
> ​



Taking. Can I just have a resize please?



Yorie said:


> ☆Daily graphic shit☆
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆​



Taking. Can I have resized with a thin black border please?


----------



## Monochrome (May 1, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I have resized with a thin black border please?


I hope you like it


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​



Need to spread.


----------



## trance (May 1, 2014)

Yorie said:


> I hope you like it



I love it! 

24'd right now but will rep when not.


----------



## Sasuke (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## John Sheppard (May 1, 2014)

_*~Rep if taking*_~



​


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> 150x150 please?







Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I just have a resize please?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking. Can I have resized with a thin black border please?


----------



## Lance (May 1, 2014)

Wow......But I can't take most of them. Will come back in 2 months 
But awesome Avatars though!


----------



## Blunt (May 1, 2014)

stoooooooooopppp


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2014)

Blunt said:


> stoooooooooopppp



Fuck you Ben, I was going to claim that


----------



## Blunt (May 1, 2014)

you can wear it too


----------



## Meia (May 1, 2014)

150x150 please?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 1, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> A few more DB related that I had on my files...
> 
> ​



Yo I'm taking this shit. 

Will rep.


----------



## Monochrome (May 1, 2014)

Meia said:


> 150x150 please?



Here you go, I hope you like it


----------



## Meia (May 1, 2014)

Yorie said:


> Here you go, I hope you like it



Thank you dear. It's perfect.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 1, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



can i have this in a 150x150 please?


----------



## Chad (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Monochrome (May 1, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> can i have this in a 150x150 please?



Sorry Synn-san


----------



## familyparka (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 1, 2014)

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 1, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


>



Why you gotta make repping so hard for me? lol, taking.


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Demetrius (May 1, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ​


150x150                                        ?


----------



## ghstwrld (May 1, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆Daily graphic shit☆
> ​



Queen holding court 

;__;


Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Romanticide (May 1, 2014)

rep and cred


----------



## Jαmes (May 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​



Taking :33 dotted border please?


----------



## Sablés (May 1, 2014)

taking   .


----------



## Un-Chan (May 1, 2014)

Yorie said:


> Sorry Synn-san



Thank you!  rep you both

EDIT: gotta spread D:


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Taking :33 dotted border please?


----------



## aiyanah (May 1, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​





Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​



today choosing something specific sucks
i want them all 
definitely taking these two though


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking these three.


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2014)

Yorie said:


> Sorry Synn-san



This was discussed earlier in this thread and since you're probably new around here, I'll say it again. Resize requests in this thread should only be fulfilled by the member who posted the avatar, unless stated otherwise.

If resize requests are posted , you are free to take them.


----------



## ℛei (May 2, 2014)

mine

must spread to rep thats annoying


----------



## Jαmes (May 2, 2014)

Synn said:


> This was discussed earlier in this thread and since you're probably new around here, I'll say it again. Resize requests in this thread should only be fulfilled by the member who posted the avatar, unless stated otherwise.
> 
> If resize requests are posted , you are free to take them.



i was about to reply to him/her about that but then i didn't know if he already got permission from you privately so i didn't.


----------



## Panther (May 2, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​


 Taking. 150 x 150 size pls with dotted borders on the large one and on the senior sized version.


----------



## John Sheppard (May 2, 2014)

_*~Rep if taking~






*_​


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Bansai (May 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Elias (May 2, 2014)

Taking bats


----------



## John Sheppard (May 2, 2014)

_~Rep if taking~






_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 2, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Monochrome (May 2, 2014)

Synn said:


> Resize requests in this thread should only be fulfilled by the member who posted the avatar, unless stated otherwise.



Why?
I didn't know that, so sorry and Thank you for telling me 



Trinity said:


> 150x150?


As you wish:


----------



## Monochrome (May 2, 2014)

☆Daily graphic shit☆





☆Kadaj (Final Fantasy VII-Advent Children Complete)☆



☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Dark (May 2, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Taking, can I get them in 125x125 with dotted border and borderless version please?


----------



## kyochi (May 2, 2014)

Kadaj so pretty 



taking


----------



## Bansai (May 2, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get them in 125x125 with dotted border and borderless version please?



Downsizing avatars is always so painful. 



There you go, bud.


----------



## Demetrius (May 2, 2014)

ty,                    ty!!!


----------



## Chad (May 2, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> _~Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> _​



omg I can't stand all of this GAR 

thanks


----------



## Dark (May 2, 2014)

Gin said:


> Downsizing avatars is always so painful.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, bud.



I know that feeling bro, 200 more posts for better sized avatars  

Will rep again when I can.


----------



## Bansai (May 2, 2014)

Dark said:


> I know that feeling bro, 200 more posts for better sized avatars
> 
> Will rep again when I can.



No need to, man.


----------



## Romanticide (May 2, 2014)

rep and cred


----------



## BiNexus (May 2, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 2, 2014)

Taking because lol.

Will rep.


----------



## Hitomi (May 2, 2014)

Panther said:


> Taking. 150 x 150 size pls with dotted borders on the large one and on the senior sized version.










Gin said:


> ​



mine


----------



## trance (May 2, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> ​





Gin said:


> ​



Taking. Can I have them resized and can I have the second one with a dotted border also?



BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking. Can I just have a thin black border please?


----------



## Kurou (May 2, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking               .


----------



## BiNexus (May 2, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I have them resized and can I have the second one with a dotted border also?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking. Can I just have a thin black border please?



Here you are:


----------



## Hitomi (May 2, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Bansai (May 2, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I have them resized and can I have the second one with a dotted border also?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking. Can I just have a thin black border please?



Sure, man.
​


----------



## Kei (May 2, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​




Taking  Thank you


----------



## Romanticide (May 2, 2014)

rep and cred please.​


----------



## Blαck (May 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> Can I have this in senior size and a version without border?





*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 3, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



I'll take this one.

Stock, please.:33


----------



## Un-Chan (May 3, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



senior size pls? <3


----------



## Sablés (May 3, 2014)

Taking :ignoramus


----------



## Chuck (May 3, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



Where is this from?

Also, can I get it in 170 x 170 please?


----------



## Vasco (May 3, 2014)

taking**


----------



## Harard (May 3, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​



I'll take this one.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 3, 2014)

Inumuta stock, please?


----------



## John Sheppard (May 3, 2014)

_~Rep if taking~






_​


----------



## Hitomi (May 3, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> I'll take this one.
> 
> Stock, please.:33








Azzrael said:


> _~Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> _​


taking!


----------



## Monochrome (May 3, 2014)

☆miscellaneous gif collection (senior size available if needed)☆






☆rep if taking, please☆

(yeah, I don't know what happened to the heart-gif.)​


----------



## kyochi (May 3, 2014)

takinguuuu


----------



## Solace (May 3, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆rep if taking, please☆
> 
> (yeah, I don't know what happened to the heart-gif.)​


taking



kyochi said:


> thanks yorie :33



damn it


----------



## kyochi (May 3, 2014)

you can take anything lorde :33 I forgot that it's still 10 minutes before I can take stuff since yesterday 


EDIT: and now you can't take jack shit :33 I'm sorry


----------



## John Sheppard (May 3, 2014)

_~Rep if taking~






_​


----------



## Romanticide (May 3, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous gif collection (senior size available if needed)☆
> 
> 
> ☆rep if taking, please☆
> ...



which ep is this from?


----------



## Zabuza (May 3, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I have them resized and can I have the second one with a dotted border also?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking. Can I just have a thin black border please?



Sorry only saw the post now >.<'


----------



## ghstwrld (May 3, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.




oooh

I'd like to try this one with a thin white and black double border; one with a white and dotted borders too, please.

Thanks


----------



## Monochrome (May 3, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> which ep is this from?



No Episode. Its from Naruto Shippuuden's Ending #21: "Cascade" by UNLIMITS.


----------



## Romanticide (May 3, 2014)

rep and cred​


----------



## Ace (May 3, 2014)

Yorie said:


> ☆miscellaneous gif collection (senior size available if needed)☆
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joey.  

Ace pek


Taking.


----------



## Impact (May 3, 2014)

Taking these, can you resize bi-Nexus


----------



## Weapon (May 3, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred​



Could I have these in 150x150, will forever rep in due time. [I don't rep much so I can't rep you again just yet. Thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (May 3, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Could I have these in 150x150, will forever rep in due time. [I don't rep much so I can't rep you again just yet. Thanks.


----------



## Weapon (May 3, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


>



Thank you so much.


----------



## trance (May 3, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Can I have a resize and with a dotted border please?


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> _~Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> 
> _​



taking. dotted border please? :33


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 4, 2014)

-----
---
-​


----------



## John Sheppard (May 4, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> taking. dotted border please? :33



​


----------



## Selva (May 4, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Inumuta stock, please?












​


----------



## Drums (May 4, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks! can you resize plz and add a dotted border?


----------



## Sine (May 4, 2014)

mine **


----------



## Sasuke (May 4, 2014)

yes please


----------



## John Sheppard (May 4, 2014)

_~Rep if taking~






_​


----------



## John Sheppard (May 4, 2014)

_~Rep if taking~_





​


----------



## BiNexus (May 4, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Where is this from?
> 
> Also, can I get it in 170 x 170 please?



Not too sure where it's from; I saw the GIF on tumblr and resized it. Here you are:





ghstwrld said:


> oooh
> 
> I'd like to try this one with a thin white and black double border; one with a white and dotted borders too, please.
> 
> Thanks



Here you are:





♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking these, can you resize bi-Nexus



Here you are:




Sorry for the late response, personal issues have been taking up most of my time.


----------



## Shaz (May 4, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Resized and stock please?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 4, 2014)

Taking, repping. lol


----------



## Jαmes (May 4, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> ​



the upper border looks kind of doubly dotted. can you try re-doing the top border if it's ok with you?


----------



## John Sheppard (May 4, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> the upper border looks kind of doubly dotted. can you try re-doing the top border if it's ok with you?


Sure. Just a moment.

Fixed:


----------



## Jαmes (May 4, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> Sure. Just a moment.
> 
> Fixed:



yes that's perfect! thanks a bunch!


----------



## John Sheppard (May 4, 2014)

_~Rep if taking~






_​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 4, 2014)

StrawHeart said:


> Taking, thanks! can you resize plz and add a dotted border?



There you go :33


----------



## kyochi (May 4, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>




editing last post to take these


----------



## Selva (May 4, 2014)

Shaz said:


> Resized and stock please?


----------



## Monochrome (May 4, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​





Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> ​




Stock please?


----------



## Romanticide (May 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Lots of Avatars and Signatures_ 















rep and cred.​


----------



## Monochrome (May 4, 2014)

☆miscellaneous gif collection☆

✂ Gorillaz (Band) [150x150]




✂ Dean Winchester (Supernatural) [150x150]




☆rep if taking, please☆​


----------



## Romanticide (May 4, 2014)

rep and cred


----------



## Zabuza (May 4, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (May 4, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Rinoa (May 4, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​


Taking. Thank you.:33


----------



## dream (May 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking this one.


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> ​


taking             .


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 4, 2014)

Yorie said:


> Stock please?



[]


----------



## Chuck (May 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Not too sure where it's from; I saw the GIF on tumblr and resized it. Here you are:



Thanks!

I have to spread.....


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Ace (May 4, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​



Taking. Thank you. :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 4, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Taking, repping.


----------



## familyparka (May 5, 2014)

Can add borders and such





Rep if taking ~​


----------



## dream (May 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​



Taking this.


----------



## Fiona (May 5, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred.​





Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred



*Audible Gasp*    

MINE  

Can I please get dotted border on both?


----------



## Romanticide (May 5, 2014)

Fiona said:


> *Audible Gasp*
> 
> MINE
> 
> Can I please get dotted border on both?



sure. i'll add them later or pm you them tomorrow. gotta sleep soon.


----------



## Fiona (May 5, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> sure. i'll add them later or pm you them tomorrow. gotta sleep soon.



No rush. I am geeting off to sleep as well


----------



## Un-Chan (May 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​



can i get a resize of this one, love? <3



Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3​



taking this one too


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> can i get a resize of this one, love? <3


----------



## Un-Chan (May 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



thank you! <3 will rep again once i spread


----------



## Jirou (May 5, 2014)

Rep isn't needed but will be appreciated. 








​


----------



## Sunako (May 5, 2014)

thank you.


----------



## Jαmes (May 5, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Can add borders and such
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking ~​



can i have this in 150x200 plox? with dotted border?


----------



## BiNexus (May 5, 2014)

Jirou said:


> Rep isn't needed but will be appreciated.
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Vasco (May 5, 2014)

rep + 1**


----------



## Selva (May 5, 2014)

Yorie said:


> Stock please?










​


----------



## kyochi (May 5, 2014)

takingu yay 

EDIT: I owe you a rep


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2014)

I owe you a rep too. 24rd atm


----------



## Blαck (May 5, 2014)

Sorry for the wait


Un-Chan said:


> senior size pls? <3





Atlantic Storm said:


> Inumuta stock, please?





Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have a resize and with a dotted border please?


----------



## familyparka (May 5, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> can i have this in 150x200 plox? with dotted border?



Hope that's okay (:


----------



## Kurou (May 5, 2014)

​

Just some random unused avas and a sig

rep if taking


----------



## trance (May 5, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking. Can I just have with a dotted border?


----------



## BiNexus (May 5, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## santanico (May 6, 2014)

is this Hao? taking


----------



## BiNexus (May 6, 2014)

starr said:


> is this Hao? taking



Close; it's Yoh.

Ignore me. Yes, that's Hao.


----------



## Elias (May 6, 2014)

taking          .


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Ace (May 6, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Anna. pek pek 

Taking this. Can you make it a 150 x 150 as well too. :33


----------



## BiNexus (May 6, 2014)

Ace said:


> Anna. pek pek
> 
> Taking this. Can you make it a 150 x 150 as well too. :33



Here you are:


----------



## Impact (May 6, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> 
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking,  resize with dotted borders please.



Kurou said:


> []​
> 
> Just some random unused avas and a sig
> 
> rep if taking



Mine and ty


----------



## Un-Chan (May 6, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sorry for the wait



thanks!! :33


----------



## BiNexus (May 6, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  resize with dotted borders please.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine and ty



Here you are:


----------



## Sasuke (May 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Sasuke (May 6, 2014)

()​


----------



## BiNexus (May 6, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking; resize please. Could I also have the stock?


----------



## Sablés (May 6, 2014)

Stock for this?


taking.


----------



## BiNexus (May 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Stock for this?
> 
> 
> 
> taking.


----------



## Sasuke (May 6, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Taking; resize please. Could I also have the stock?



I can't find the stock, can't remember what I searched to find it and I deleted the original.


----------



## Ace (May 6, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Lovely Thanks. 






Sasuke said:


> ()​



Tsukiko.  Mine


----------



## Matariki (May 6, 2014)

mine          .


----------



## Solace (May 6, 2014)

the best stuff is always taken when I get here smfh


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2014)

just rep~<3​


----------



## Elias (May 6, 2014)

>



T__________T  thank you


----------



## trance (May 6, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> just rep~<3[/CENTER]



Can I have resized with a dotted border please?


----------



## Fiona (May 7, 2014)

~Took a Break from Homework to Make Some Sets ~

Rep and Cred Please










Here is another version of the Kings Landing Sig if in case someone likes this version more than the other. 

​


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2014)

who is this?


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2014)

Fiona said:


> ~Took a Break from Homework to Make Some Sets ~
> 
> Rep and Cred Please
> ​


This is sexy, I'll be taking it.​


----------



## Fiona (May 7, 2014)

Blunt said:


> who is this?



No one in particular, just a fanart that I saw and loved 



Skywalker said:


> This is sexy, I'll be taking it.



Im glad you liked it


----------



## Selva (May 7, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking. Can I just have with a dotted border?


----------



## Hitomi (May 7, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have resized with a dotted border please?


sure.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 7, 2014)

Fiona said:


> ~Took a Break from Homework to Make Some Sets ~
> 
> Rep and Cred Please
> 
> ...



Taking.


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2014)

Rep if Taking~

​


----------



## Santí (May 7, 2014)

Mother of god, it hurts me to do this, but I must. My heart demands it.

Reduce, my friend.


----------



## Zhariel (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2014)

Sant? said:


> Mother of god, it hurts me to do this, but I must. My heart demands it.
> 
> Reduce, my friend.


----------



## Blαck (May 8, 2014)

Sant? said:


> Wuts the difference.



One is slightly cropped higher


----------



## Lance (May 8, 2014)

Fiona said:


> ~Took a Break from Homework to Make Some Sets ~
> 
> Rep and Cred Please
> 
> ...


​ Senior size with thick border please 
Thanks.


----------



## Sasuke (May 8, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



taking this


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Sasuke (May 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Kathutet (May 8, 2014)

Sasuke posting really, really cute Naruto avatars

I have the biggest grin on my face right now pek


----------



## Zhariel (May 8, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Sasuke posting really, really cute Naruto avatars
> 
> I have the biggest grin on my face right now pek


These people are figuring out what we love most, and holding us hostage emotionally! Really awesome work lately.


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



mine mine and mine


----------



## trance (May 8, 2014)

Can I have this resized please?


----------



## Blunt (May 8, 2014)

mines


----------



## Sasuke (May 8, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this resized please?


----------



## Fiona (May 8, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> ​ Senior size with thick border please
> Thanks.





Here you go :33


----------



## Romanticide (May 8, 2014)

rep and cred if taking. please use for at least a week if taking.


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2014)

taking this.


----------



## Matariki (May 8, 2014)

resize please


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2014)

here;


----------



## BiNexus (May 8, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Zabuza (May 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Ace (May 8, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> ​



Too beautiful. 

 Take....taking.

Can I have the 150 x 150 size as well?


----------



## Zabuza (May 8, 2014)

Ace said:


> Too beautiful.
> 
> Take....taking.
> 
> Can I have the 150 x 150 size as well?


----------



## Ace (May 8, 2014)

Thank you. :33


----------



## Fiona (May 8, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.




MINE :33

Dotted borders please


----------



## BiNexus (May 8, 2014)

Fiona said:


> MINE :33
> 
> Dotted borders please



Here you are:


----------



## trance (May 8, 2014)

Resized please? :33


----------



## Romanticide (May 9, 2014)

rep and cred​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 9, 2014)

​


----------



## pfft (May 9, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



i want these but resized to 150x150


----------



## Un-Chan (May 9, 2014)

​
im sick and i cant sleep so have some avatars 
rep + cred pl0x


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resized please? :33


----------



## Hitomi (May 10, 2014)

pfft said:


> i want these but resized to 150x150


----------



## Selva (May 10, 2014)

​


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​





150x150 please


----------



## Selva (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Velvet (May 10, 2014)

* 

Tried making some gif`s ! *​


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



taking this one~


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> ​



150x150 plz


----------



## Hitomi (May 10, 2014)

taking. thnx.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 10, 2014)

170x170 please.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 10, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> 150x150 plz


----------



## Un-Chan (May 10, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 170x170 please.



enjoy <3




also, a sig that i made as examples for my shop if anyone would like it. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (May 10, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Mhm. Could I get this simply without the rounded borders?


----------



## Elias (May 10, 2014)

>




 thank you


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Mhm. Could I get this simply without the rounded borders?


----------



## Hellblazer (May 10, 2014)

Taking.. 150x150 pls


----------



## Hitomi (May 10, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (May 10, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## BiNexus (May 10, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Awwww yisss.

Edit: Got to spread.


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


>



Arigatou~ !!


----------



## Romanticide (May 10, 2014)

rep and cred if taking


----------



## Romanticide (May 10, 2014)

rep and cred


----------



## BiNexus (May 10, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Kei (May 10, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking


----------



## Matariki (May 10, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3



mine     .


----------



## Shaz (May 10, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Stock?


----------



## trance (May 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


>



150x150 with the first having a rounded border and the last two with a thin black border please?


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



taking. dotted border for the first and thin black border for the second one please.


----------



## Bonly (May 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Can I get these sensor size please?


----------



## BiNexus (May 10, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x150 with the first having a rounded border and the last two with a thin black border please?



Here you are: 







Jαmes said:


> taking. dotted border for the first and thin black border for the second one please.



Here you are:





Bonly said:


> Can I get these sensor size please?



Here you are:


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Un-Chan (May 11, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



can i have this in a senior size pls? <3


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 11, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Taking, repping.

EDIT: When possible.


----------



## BiNexus (May 11, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> can i have this in a senior size pls? <3



Here you are:


----------



## Marcο (May 11, 2014)

taking           .


----------



## pfft (May 11, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> ​



resize it for me 150x150


----------



## Velvet (May 11, 2014)

*Another gif for giveaway ! *
​


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2014)

Synn said:


> ​



taking. any border you think will look amazing on these plox :33


----------



## Halcyon (May 11, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​


thank youuuu taking

edit: being 24'd is my curse, I'll get it to you though


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 11, 2014)

pfft said:


> resize it for me 150x150


----------



## Elias (May 11, 2014)

>



Need to spread. gggggggg


----------



## BiNexus (May 11, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



mine, may need to spread, but I got you asap


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Hitomi (May 11, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (May 11, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Blαck (May 11, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



150X150 pls


----------



## Blαck (May 11, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Hitomi (May 11, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> 150X150 pls


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



mine

24'd but I won't forget


----------



## Halcyon (May 11, 2014)

edit: nvm stolen              .


Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​


I haz to spread


----------



## Impact (May 12, 2014)

Can I get this in dotted borders?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 12, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking.


----------



## Blunt (May 12, 2014)

taking these


----------



## Blαck (May 12, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can I get this in dotted borders?


Sure thing


----------



## Kaitou (May 12, 2014)

150x150 please? 

Thanks


----------



## Blαck (May 12, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> 150x150 please?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Impact (May 12, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sure thing



Much thanks


----------



## Jirou (May 12, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​


Stock, please. :33


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2014)

-edit: avy was already taken : (-


----------



## Shizune (May 12, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Another gif for giveaway ! *
> ​



taking, thanks!


----------



## Velvet (May 12, 2014)

*
​*
*More giveaways~​*


----------



## Dark (May 12, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking, can I get this in 125x125? One with black thin border and one with dotted border.


----------



## Jαmes (May 12, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



dotted border please :33



Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



colored border for both please :33


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



150x150 with thin black border plz?



BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if taking~*​



150x150 plz?


----------



## trance (May 12, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​





Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Can I have a resize please? :33


----------



## BiNexus (May 12, 2014)

Dark said:


> Taking, can I get this in 125x125? One with black thin border and one with dotted border.




Here you are:






Jαmes said:


> dotted border please :33



Here you are:




Daftvirgin said:


> 150x150 with thin black border plz?



Here you are:


----------



## Dark (May 12, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thank you.


----------



## shippofox (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Blαck (May 12, 2014)

Jirou said:


> Stock, please. :33





Daftvirgin said:


> 150x150 plz?


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2014)

arigatou~ !


----------



## Hitomi (May 12, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> colored border for both please :33







Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have a resize please? :33


----------



## Vermin (May 12, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (May 12, 2014)

yama in 150x200?


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2014)

rep only~<3​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 13, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 13, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



150x150 with a dotted border, love? pek


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2014)

here


----------



## Jirou (May 13, 2014)

Thank you. :33


----------



## Hellblazer (May 13, 2014)

taking.
Edit: I think blunt requested that one.

this one then...150x150 pls


----------



## Un-Chan (May 13, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> here



gracias. gotta spread


----------



## SLB (May 13, 2014)

taking. 

if i was to be honest, this is the best batch i've seen here. 24 hour'd but i'll rep when i can.

you people putting in work


----------



## Selva (May 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Resize please


----------



## Un-Chan (May 13, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



150x150 please <3


----------



## Selva (May 13, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> Resize please


 



Un-Chan said:


> 150x150 please <3


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Un-Chan (May 13, 2014)

thank you!  i'm 24'd right now so i'll rep tomorrow


----------



## Romanticide (May 13, 2014)

rep and cred


----------



## Elias (May 13, 2014)

>



Thank you      .
Could I possibly get rounded edges?


----------



## Romanticide (May 13, 2014)

rep and cred


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> this one then...150x150 pls


----------



## Romanticide (May 13, 2014)

​
rep and cred


----------



## Jagger (May 14, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> . .
> 
> rep only~<3​


150x150, please?


----------



## Selva (May 14, 2014)

ELIAS said:


> Thank you      .
> Could I possibly get rounded edges?


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x150, please?


----------



## Mihawk (May 14, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​




taking these if that's okay

+ reps


----------



## Impact (May 14, 2014)

Taking dis.


----------



## Alicia (May 14, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> ​



150x150 plz?



zyken said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Ghost (May 14, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred



150 x 150 please.


----------



## Romanticide (May 14, 2014)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 please.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 14, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> 150x150 plz?


----------



## Alicia (May 14, 2014)

A R I G A T O U~ !!

I love your avatars


----------



## Sasuke (May 14, 2014)

​


----------



## BiNexus (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Beauty; thanks.


----------



## Blunt (May 14, 2014)

sank you


----------



## Elias (May 14, 2014)

Thanks again.


----------



## Impact (May 14, 2014)

Resize with dotted borders pls


----------



## Sasuke (May 14, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Resize with dotted borders pls


----------



## Ace (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Resize please. :33


----------



## Impact (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


>



Appreciated


----------



## Rinoa (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​


150x200 , please. :33


----------



## Sasuke (May 14, 2014)

Rinoa said:


> 150x200 , please. :33



I didn't save the original stock, I tried my best to replicate it


----------



## Jagger (May 14, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>


Thank you~


----------



## trance (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


>



Senior sized please.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Rinoa (May 15, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> I didn't save the original stock, I tried my best to replicate it


Looks beautiful anyways, thank so much.+reps :33


----------



## Vash (May 15, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Thanks sir


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> taking. any border you think will look amazing on these plox :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Selva (May 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2014)

Can I have this in 150x200 please?


----------



## ghstwrld (May 15, 2014)

zyken said:


> ​



oooh

Thanks


----------



## BiNexus (May 15, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Sunako (May 15, 2014)




----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​


mine


----------



## trance (May 15, 2014)

Taking. 



BiNexus said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Can I have resized please?


----------



## SLB (May 15, 2014)

taking         .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 15, 2014)

Synn said:


> Can I have this in 150x200 please?





Sorry I'm late. I was really tired yesterday


----------



## Revolution (May 16, 2014)

Sunako said:


>



Taking BOTH


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2014)

ane said:


> Sorry I'm late. I was really tired yesterday



No worries. Thank you! :33


----------



## Elias (May 16, 2014)

Selva said:


> [/center]



I hate to be a jerk, but I'm gonna steal this one from Keiichi since they haven't used it and it's been over 48 hours. >_________________>


----------



## Halcyon (May 16, 2014)

taking                            .


----------



## BiNexus (May 16, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have resized please?



Here you are:


----------



## Sasuke (May 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Reznor (May 16, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

